# The Tired Driveler # 20tree.......



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Yeah Com'on.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Good job Hot Sauce !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2016)

Good won Chief, Looks like ya'll were drivelerless for tu owas


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2016)

Dayshift be slacking


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job Hot Sauce !!!





Wycliff said:


> Good won Chief, Looks like ya'll were drivelerless for tu owas




I cain't sleep wit no baby cryin'


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dayshift be slacking



They done broke down on the side of the road.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

I got it to running now. Evening Wy, Quackbro and well played Jeff. Sure have had lotsa rain here at 31220! Nuther storm brewing and headed our way.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I got it to running now. Evening Wy, Quackbro and well played Jeff. Sure have had lotsa rain here at 31220! Nuther storm brewing and headed our way.



Moon, I got about halfway through the lawn mowing when the bottom finally fell out here and caught me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Drizzling here at the mines.


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2016)

Steady rain here in the 30901


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

tinmohowas Whybro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

8 mo eyewerez


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Grrrrrr, done went and blowed up my boiled egg in the microwave.


Wonder can Charlie fit in there and clean it up ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, done went and blowed up my boiled egg in the microwave.
> 
> 
> Wonder can Charlie fit in there and clean it up ??



Drunkbro is starting a french drain project at his house this weekend....
Currently 4 projects open 0 complete!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is starting a french drain project at his house this weekend....
> Currently 4 projects open 0 complete!





Cabinets still outside ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabinets still outside ??



Cabinets and flooring .....gone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Cabinets and flooring .....gone!





You should help a brother out on ya'lls off days . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Getting close to time for our Elderbro's to show !!!




Must be movie night for Whybro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should help a brother out on ya'lls off days . .



I tried before he got started..... I told him to hire someone else to do the job so it would be done right and in a timely manner!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Wybro is snoozin inda locker room!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2016)

Morning night walkers, wassup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I tried before he got started..... I told him to hire someone else to do the job so it would be done right and in a timely manner!





Excellent advice !!!  I have zero skills when it comes to stuff like that. 



I see my Moonbro down there !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2016)

Hello, Hello.....is there anybody in here ???????


Just testing the waters to see if everyone is alive and kicking and working hard or hardly working at this time of the morning!!!!!

I bet that Quack didn't get a truck before the other driveler bit the dust yesterday!!!!

Is Moon already up and out there fishing today?

I'll get me a snack and come back in a few minutes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

Already been outside this morning and there is a heavy fog or light drizzle in the 30055 there wasn't any rain overnight.  

I'm not tired as I rolled over for an extra thirty this morning since I woke up a couple times last night.   

In case anyone needs a cup it has been brewed


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2016)

I'm here EE, got to wait till Sunday to harass them fish. We are frying fish for about 75 folks tomorrow afternoon. Gonna have 3 bayou classics fired up Quackbro. Morning Gobble, Wy and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

new thread new kang


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

morning nightwalkers, hoq, wy, bog

and good day to moon, ee,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Mernin fellas... Just over 2 mo eyewerez!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Drizzling just enough to hafta wear a rain coat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2016)

Well things are slow this morning even after eating a snack for breakfast.

I've been in a funk since last night as my Daughter and I discussed my late wife etc.  Today is her birthday and she would have been 62 years old today.  I dreamed about her most all night long it seemed....just one episode after another and another.

Lawd, I miss her a bunch even after 9 1/2 years now.  I was real fortunate to be able to spend 31-1/2 years with one of the nicest ladies on this planet and I am very blessed as such.  Speaking of blessed, I am also very blessed to be a member of this website and to have such great friends as all of you as well.  Thanks to all of you for those extra shoulders to lean on when necessary.  

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2016)

Mornin' all , light drizzle in the 30024 this AM ...

Happy Friday !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

morning nuge,  

the walk this morning produced a damp shirt but not wet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hold the door.


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2016)

Good morning



No it wasn't movie night or nap time, had a big lock out to do. But now I'm outta here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Mernin chilluns


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2016)

Morning Nuge and Miggy. Kinda drizzly for the ride to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge and Miggy. Kinda drizzly for the ride to work.



Yes it is. Think I'll hook up the aerator to my JD mower and poke holes in the lawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Mornin all.....I'll have to find something else to do today. May just tackle some indoor tasks, little wet outdoors for my particular "to do" list.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Mernin!  FINALLY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well things are slow this morning even after eating a snack for breakfast.
> 
> I've been in a funk since last night as my Daughter and I discussed my late wife etc.  Today is her birthday and she would have been 62 years old today.  I dreamed about her most all night long it seemed....just one episode after another and another.
> 
> ...



Morning EE .. as I've said before... Sounds like you are a blessed man to have had her in your life! God bless you and your family sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  FINALLY FRIDAY!!!



Yep.. Can't wait... Won't be that long an it will be mundy!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. Can't wait... Won't be that long an it will be mundy!!!


You are going on mah list if'n you keep that ugly tawk up, young man!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> You are going on mah list if'n you keep that ugly tawk up, young man!



 whoops sorry!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> whoops sorry!!!!


much better!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> much better!



How's the pepper jelly Queen doing today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't movie night or nap time, had a big lock out to do. But now I'm outta here





"Lock Out ???"  




Good day/ night brothers and sistas !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

fly by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

I just ran ova 17 queer looking bicyclist.... Helmets didn't seem to help..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Oh yeah BAYBAY, who's yo KANG !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just ran ova 17 queer looking bicyclist.... Helmets didn't seem to help..



Queer as in funny haha or queer as in hayyyyyyyy....


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> How's the pepper jelly Queen doing today?


still fighting this crud......... but at least I can sleep in tomorrow....
Howudoin?


Hooked On Quack said:


> "Lock Out ???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schweeet dreams BigN!


gobbleinwoods said:


> fly by.


slow down, you 'bout messed up my hair flying that low!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Queer as in funny haha or queer as in hayyyyyyyy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> still fighting this crud..



Mucinex.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Queer as in funny haha or queer as in hayyyyyyyy....






Funny as in splattin watermelons with a sledge hamma..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Funny as in splattin watermelons with a sledge hamma..



So they all looked like Gallegher??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Queers lives matter...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

Or would it be Queers wife's matter.... I'm confused again!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2016)

My maw n law could play that roll... All jacked up on pain pills...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My maw n law could play that roll... All jacked up on pain pills...



Gallager?


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2016)

I bet Quack has a few pair of those biker shorts......


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mucinex.


MORE meds?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I bet Quack has a few pair of those biker shorts......



with the padding in the butt area?


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2016)

oh my.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Can you get a ticket for BUI?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

I love Google Calendar. Jis sayin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  FINALLY FRIDAY!!!



Today is my Monday


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Today is my Monday


 bless your heart.............. did you ever change jobs?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you get a ticket for BUI?



Yep, to some degree.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Today is my Monday


You need a new calendar. Your's is broke. 


Jeff C. said:


> Yep, to some degree.



Wait, what??? You can get a degree for BUI?
Cool!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a new calendar. Your's is broke.
> 
> 
> Wait, what??? You can get a degree for BUI?
> Cool!!!!


oh lawd, I can see the headlines now.....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> oh lawd, I can see the headlines now.....................



You're safe. I sold my bike to the drunk neighbor across the street at a garage sale last year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're safe. I sold my bike to the drunk neighbor across the street at a garage sale last year.



It was a stationary bike to start with.


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a stationary bike to start with.



Bless his heart ....


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're safe. I sold my bike to the drunk neighbor across the street at a garage sale last year.





gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a stationary bike to start with.





Nugefan said:


> Bless his heart ....


THAT'S MY LINE!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S MY LINE!!!!!!



great minds think alike ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Off to Home Depot.


----------



## Nugefan (May 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Off to Home Depot.



be careful ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 20, 2016)

HAY ya'll 

Boy I'll tell ya the new seed from last year grew GREAT and it's a bit hard to tell but it's taller then the tractor and at only 5ft or less per pass and only being able to run 4 gear it took awhile to get-er-done  Had to watch out for Chase he'd dissappear  and I couldn't even see his tail but he's pretty smart about getting out of my way while I was mowing


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 20, 2016)

Seeins it's a new driveler I guess you need your new muley pic from this morning


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2016)

Lookin' good; Uncle Stoner!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 20, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Lookin' good; Uncle Stoner!



Why Thank ya Thank Ya very much


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 20, 2016)

Sorry about the last shot bein kind of hazy a dump truck roared by just as I was getting that last shot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart.............. did you ever change jobs?


Yeah Sorta............I still work for the same company, but my job changed.

They wanted someone with a pedigree to do what I was doing!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a new calendar. Your's is broke.


I work every other weekend now


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> great minds think alike ....





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah Sorta............I still work for the same company, but my job changed.
> 
> They wanted someone with a pedigree to do what I was doing!!
> 
> I work every other weekend now


 well that suxs!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> be careful ....



Yeah.....Lord help me if I run up on a gang of cyclists.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY ya'll
> 
> Boy I'll tell ya the new seed from last year grew GREAT and it's a bit hard to tell but it's taller then the tractor and at only 5ft or less per pass and only being able to run 4 gear it took awhile to get-er-done  Had to watch out for Chase he'd dissappear  and I couldn't even see his tail but he's pretty smart about getting out of my way while I was mowing



Nice field/pasture, stonerbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....Lord help me if I run up on a gang of cyclists.



make sure they aren't wearing colors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

uncle stoner,  that one has two sets of ears.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Back to werk......I'm so tired.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2016)

Good Friday afternoon folks. Great pics as always Mike!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2016)

Later Folks, Iz outta heah!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2016)

Fish fry at BIL's barn tonight.   Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2016)

Sounds mighty good Gobble. We are having a big fry tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2016)

Well back at it for 12 mo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well back at it for 12 mo






I'm witya Whybro !!!  Come on seben !!!

Won't be back til next Sat night !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2016)

Just cruising the guard tower.
Carry on.


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm witya Whybro !!!  Come on seben !!!
> 
> Won't be back til next Sat night !!



Got two more after tonight, but then I'm off for eleven


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Just cruising the guard tower.
> Carry on.



Evening Bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Just cruising the guard tower.
> Carry on.



Don't get lost.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got two more after tonight, but then I'm off for eleven






Daaaaaang, I'd hafta to go to rehab if I was off for 11 skrait !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, I'd hafta to go to rehab if I was off for 11 skrait !!



I'll probably have the shakes by the time I come back


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Just cruising the guard tower.
> Carry on.



Nuttin to guard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'll probably have the shakes by the time I come back





DrunkbroSr...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

I see my lil Crickett down there !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my lil Crickett down there !!!



I was gonna say sumpin, but Pookie snoopin around.


----------



## Crickett (May 20, 2016)

I ordered a new Criminal Justice book from Amazon for school. The cost $277. It arrived in the mail today. All college text books come with an access code now so that students can access their classes online. Well my brand new book did not have an access code. So I call Amazon to see what they can do to correct the problem. The guy tells me that they issued me an access code via email. I never received an email. So then he tells me he can send me a new book with an access code at no charge & I could send the other book back. No problem I guess except for the fact that the book will not arrive til Tuesday & my assignments are due on Monday.  so in order for me to have my assignments turned in on time I had to purchase an access code for the cost an additional $88.  Now I have to send my book back to Amazon to get my money back & reorder another book. Probably going to rent one this time. Unless I can find a really good deal on a used one. 

Ok rant over!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna say sumpin, but Pookie snoopin around.





Hawt Sauce ain't skeered of no Pookie . . .


----------



## Crickett (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my lil Crickett down there !!!



Yep! I had to come in here and rant for a min!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I ordered a new Criminal Justice book from Amazon for school. The cost $277. It arrived in the mail today. All college text books come with an access code now so that students can access their classes online. Well my brand new book did not have an access code. So I call Amazon to see what they can do to correct the problem. The guy tells me that they issued me an access code via email. I never received an email. So then he tells me he can send me a new book with an access code at no charge & I could send the other book back. No problem I guess except for the fact that the book will not arrive til Tuesday & my assignments are due on Monday.  so in order for me to have my assignments turned in on time I had to purchase an access code for the cost an additional $88.  Now I have to send my book back to Amazon to get my money back & reorder another book. Probably going to rent one this time. Unless I can find a really good deal on a used one.
> 
> Ok rant over!





Hi.


----------



## Crickett (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Yep! I had to come in here and rant for a min!





You feel mo betta now ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I ordered a new Criminal Justice book from Amazon for school. The cost $277. It arrived in the mail today. All college text books come with an access code now so that students can access their classes online. Well my brand new book did not have an access code. So I call Amazon to see what they can do to correct the problem. The guy tells me that they issued me an access code via email. I never received an email. So then he tells me he can send me a new book with an access code at no charge & I could send the other book back. No problem I guess except for the fact that the book will not arrive til Tuesday & my assignments are due on Monday.  so in order for me to have my assignments turned in on time I had to purchase an access code for the cost an additional $88.  Now I have to send my book back to Amazon to get my money back & reorder another book. Probably going to rent one this time. Unless I can find a really good deal on a used one.
> 
> Ok rant over!



Legitimate rant for sure......while your here though, HEY! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hawt Sauce ain't skeered of no Pookie . . .



Pookie don't come around much anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2016)

Good night folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Later Chiefbro !!


----------



## Crickett (May 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You feel mo betta now ???



Yep! 


Jeff C. said:


> Legitimate rant for sure......while your here though, HEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

treemohowas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> treemohowas



Till you turn from a pumpkin back into a lizard? 

Mernin night shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Till you turn from a pumpkin back into a lizard?
> 
> Mernin night shift.





A lounge lizard !!



Mornin daywalkers, tumohowas, off fo seben days !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A lounge lizard !!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin daywalkers, tumohowas, off fo seben days !!



Oh yeah, speaking of those seben days.

http://www.chateauelan.com/

And Commerce ain't far up da road for all da shoppin her little heart desires.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2016)

Happy Saturday morning to you Quack, Wycliff, Miggy, and to the rest of the drivelers out there still asleep this morning.

Not sure what I am going to do today so I am still sitting here with the motor running but with the transmission in neutral for now!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of those seben days.
> 
> http://www.chateauelan.com/
> 
> And Commerce ain't far up da road for all da shoppin her little heart desires.





Hmmmmm, wonder if they'll leave the light on for ya . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, wonder if they'll leave the light on for ya . .



You buy the right package I bet they'll give you the light.  Errybody I know that's been there loved it. I reckon you'd better figure it out before she turns you over to debt collection. 

Mernin Eagle Eye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You buy the right package I bet they'll give you the light.  Errybody I know that's been there loved it. I reckon you'd better figure it out before she turns you over to debt collection.
> 
> Mernin Eagle Eye.





I'll give'em a call when I get up today.  Doesn't seem too terribly high, ALOT cheaper than the Ritz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

morning drivelers, hoq, EE, wy, messican

having my first cup anyone want to join me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll give'em a call when I get up today.  Doesn't seem too terribly high, ALOT cheaper than the Ritz.



I buy ritz for puttin peanut butter on all da time. Whatchoo talkin bout spensive?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers, hoq, EE, wy, messican
> 
> having my first cup anyone want to join me?



Mernin G.


Fill er up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll give'em a call when I get up today.  Doesn't seem too terribly high, ALOT cheaper than the Ritz.



What are you saving your $$ for ?








a truck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you saving your $$ for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh snap!!!! Nothin like kickin a man when he's between a rock and a ........well another rock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh snap!!!! Nothin like kickin a man when he's between a rock and a ........well another rock.



maybe he could chip one of them round and call it a unicycle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe he could chip one of them round and call it a unicycle.



He's gonna be a uni - somethin if'n he don't take that bride of his somewhere speshul real soon. I mean, da woman is a pro with sharp objects and he likes to pass out,,,,,,,,,,errr sleep real good after some likker. So I'd be checkin for all my parts when I wake up if'n I were him.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Wy, EE, Miggy and Gobble. Went out to some friends house last night and fried up some wild turkey breast nuggets. Man they were good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's gonna be a uni - somethin if'n he don't take that bride of his somewhere speshul real soon. I mean, da woman is a pro with sharp objects and he likes to pass out,,,,,,,,,,errr sleep real good after some likker. So I'd be checkin for all my parts when I wake up if'n I were him.



as there might not be nuttin there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

morning fishbro.  Hitting a lake today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

His voice may be several octaves higher! Not in the cards today Gobble, will be there in the morning for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Mernin Moon. 

Yep, turn old 'Q' into a soprano ovah nite.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

Morning Moon. Gobblin, Miguel & EE

Thanks for some coffee G - I haven't had a decent cup in 3 days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Mernin C.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you saving your $$ for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh snap!!!! Nothin like kickin a man when he's between a rock and a ........well another rock.







Buncha  knee grows up in hera . . 




Morning Moonbro, good day all.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

morning Quack - I thought you turned in.

7 days off = time to buy 2 trucks, one to get to work and one for off daze and taking Mz Dawn to the prom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha  knee grows up in hera . .


Uh huh,,,,,,,you sleep tight. 

Snip Snip.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

Quack you should take her to N Carolina, show them some luv


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> Quack you should take her to N Carolina, show them some luv



He don't do tree huggers and queers real well.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

THeyz having a nekkid twister contest for amateurs, regular bathroom scenario's


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

winner gets a truck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> THeyz having a nekkid twister contest for amateurs, regular bathroom scenario's


Quack ain't no amateur.


cramer said:


> winner gets a truck


But for a truck I bet he could lie about it.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

it's a slightly used Chevy Luv , 6" lift, flowmasters, ready to paint


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> it's a slightly used Chevy Luv , 6" lift, flowmasters, ready to paint



That would look good parked in front of da luv shack.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

Quack has us on full blown ignore.
He's focused on the Gas & Sudz cashier giving him a free biscuit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> Quack has us on full blown ignore.
> He's focused on the Gas & Sudz cashier giving him a free biscuit



He'll be back after a nap wanting a free hotdog.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

I better go down the road and check Chief's pulse.
He a hineydragger this a.m.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

That's one way to phrase it.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Morning and  







Ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> I better go down the road and check Chief's pulse.
> He a hineydragger this a.m.



 

Here I'm is cramer, but yeah, I'm hiney draggin today. Pulled a 12 yesterday with a couple of breaks and lunch.


Mornin folks, I reckon it's plan B for today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Mernin W & J.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> I better go down the road and check Chief's pulse.
> He a hineydragger this a.m.



If none then what?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin W & J.



Mornin Amigo, coffeebro, Moon, EE, Quack and Wy headed to the shack.

I'm gonna be like EE today until I figger out what plan B iz.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If none then what?



If no pulse, grab both ankles and start draggin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, coffeebro, Moon, EE, Quack and Wy headed to the shack.
> 
> I'm gonna be like EE today until I figger out what plan B iz.



Real wet here.  Must have rained overnight.   

Work has dictated my morning to me.   Afternoon is plan B TBD.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Real wet here.  Must have rained overnight.
> 
> Work has dictated my morning to me.   Afternoon is plan B TBD.



Steady drizzle here this mornin. I started re-caulking around the exterior of windows yesterday. I've got 4+2 doors that are under roof that could be finished in these conditions.


----------



## cramer (May 21, 2016)

Homie needs to cut his grass - I hope it dries out this morning.

Morning Crickett, and bye Wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Steady drizzle here this mornin. I started re-caulking around the exterior of windows yesterday. I've got 4+2 doors that are under roof that could be finished in these conditions.



Then you have to paint.


----------



## Crickett (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of those seben days.
> 
> http://www.chateauelan.com/
> 
> ...



I will go there some day even if I have to go by myself. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, wonder if they'll leave the light on for ya . .



If y'all go there y'all we be about 20 mins from my house. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you saving your $$ for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (May 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> Homie needs to cut his grass - I hope it dries out this morning.
> 
> Morning Crickett, and bye Wy



Morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

Morning Cramer, Jeff and Crickett. Drizzley here at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Morning.



morning crickett


----------



## Crickett (May 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer, Jeff and Crickett. Drizzley here at 31220.





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning crickett



Mornin y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I will go there some day even if I have to go by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all go there y'all we be about 20 mins from my house.





Well that settles it, I'm leaving Dawn at home and taking Crickett !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

Haaaay! 
Got ta go to the landscape supply store... We spreadin mulch taday!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

Toemayder plants are absolutely loaded down with green mayders ... Got me thinking about frying up some....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that settles it, I'm leaving Dawn at home and taking Crickett !!!



Yall say good bye to Quack when Ms. Dawn see this his head will have so many POPKNOTS he won't beable to see out of either eye 


By the way raining here in the 99122 and suppose to get even worse this afternoon but did get a shot at some small bone this morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 21, 2016)

Mornin moon and bog


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin moon and bog



Morning my friend... We look forward to all your pictures you post!


----------



## Crickett (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that settles it, I'm leaving Dawn at home and taking Crickett !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

Morning Mike and Blood. Like Blood said, we sure do enjoy your pics! I believe Quackbros knots will substantionaly bigger than those and in a lot more places! Been getting everything ready for our big fish fry this afternoon. Will try to take some pics of the festivities.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

It is afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

I'm just having so mulch fun!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Idjitzzzzzzzz... No sleep today, gonna go scrape the roads..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjitzzzzzzzz... No sleep today, gonna go scrape the roads..



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then you have to paint.



All brick with metal and vinyl trim with exterior vinyl clad windows and doors. Front door has a couple exterior vertical boards that have to be painted, the rest of it is vinyl clad. For the life of me, I don't know why it came with only those two vertical wood trim pieces.  

Doors are stained fiberglass. Rear French door to deck is trimmed in wood on the exterior and under roof, but door is also stained fiberglass

Grand total of about an hour of painting. 

The two vertical boards on the front are going to require a little sanding, got some flaking goin on. 

Broke for some lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjitzzzzzzzz... No sleep today, gonna go scrape the roads..



Let Dawn do it, she be grooming it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Let Dawn do it, she be grooming it.





She's actually good at it, but I gotta do sumpin before she gets home . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Got the back lawn all aera,,,,airy,,,holes all poked in it real good like. Mower was startin to sound like Quack after a Taco Bell meal so I went and got a new plug and had the boy change it out. Just ready to knock it down so I could put some ferteelizer all over it and it came a 30 second flood. 

Now I gots to wait on it to dry out some before I can keep going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Anyone got any friends at the Naples Florida 911 center? Need to see if there was a call come in today for some idjit that got electrocuted from pullin his power meter from it's box.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the back lawn all aera,,,,airy,,,holes all poked in it real good like. Mower was startin to sound like Quack after a Taco Bell meal so I went and got a new plug and had the boy change it out. Just ready to knock it down so I could put some ferteelizer all over it and it came a 30 second flood.
> 
> Now I gots to wait on it to dry out some before I can keep going.



You need a weather stick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You need a weather stick.



I got one, was hedgin my bets....

Amazing how 30 seconds of rain can screw up a schedule. 
ARGGHHHH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Quack/Pookie luck.. got bit by a yaller fly on my lip while scraping the roads, tried to take a selfie, didn't happen.


My bottom lip is HUGE, feel like the dood from the Cosby Show...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then you have to paint.



Never mind my previous reply, I forgot about those 4 - 10' tall - 36" dia. columns I have to paint. They're fiberglass too, but a pain to paint. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the back lawn all aera,,,,airy,,,holes all poked in it real good like. Mower was startin to sound like Quack after a Taco Bell meal so I went and got a new plug and had the boy change it out. Just ready to knock it down so I could put some ferteelizer all over it and it came a 30 second flood.
> 
> Now I gots to wait on it to dry out some before I can keep going.



I had one blow in on top of me and darken up and blow, but she skirted just to the west of me and missed, then the sun popped back out.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack/Pookie luck.. got bit by a yaller fly on my lip while scraping the roads, tried to take a selfie, didn't happen.
> 
> 
> My bottom lip is HUGE, feel like the dood from the Cosby Show...



 

Kinda like that Repel Eucalyptus lemon bug repellent did me when I accidentally got it on my lip.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

I'm purty much done for the afternoon, taken off early today. Gonna imbibe a few cold'uns.

Might try this wire brush on the two vertical trim boards on front door, but that's it for today. Front of house is done except for painting the columns and the 2 pieces of trim on door. With the exception of possibly eliminating or relocating a few shrubs, spraying with roundup, and applying a little pine straw to freshen it up. Peckin away little by little at a facelift on the house and landscape.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack/Pookie luck.. got bit by a yaller fly on my lip while scraping the roads, tried to take a selfie, didn't happen.
> 
> 
> My bottom lip is HUGE, feel like the dood from the Cosby Show...



Sounds more like a yaller jacket. Yo favrite bug.



Jeff C. said:


> I had one blow in on top of me and darken up and blow, but she skirted just to the west of me and missed, then the sun popped back out.
> .



I HATE mowing wet grass. 

PS: had some bare spots from where I let the weeds get ahead of me. Thought I'd try this Scotts Savannah I Bermuda Grass Seed (Laprima Bermuda is what it's called now) It's suppose to be a low growing dark green turf type bermuda you can grow from seed. 

We'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Just emptied almost 2 inches out of the rain gauge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

She's a free spirit and ain't gonna be tied down by nobody or no thang. Oh, and she's rich cause she's spends the fool outta gas drivin around all the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Posted this before, but I just don't get it >>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Posted this before, but I just don't get it >>



What? you trying to do the badger thang or sumpin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

move it again hoq and you might be kang.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> move it again hoq and you might be kang.



He must not can see the monitor good over his swole lip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Okay, I axed a qwestion and none of you knee grows can answer  . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I axed a qwestion and none of you knee grows can answer  . . .



Try post #195 Buckwheat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try post #195 Buckwheat.



quack read back?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? you trying to do the badger thang or sumpin?






Typical liberal answer Bernie  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I axed a qwestion and none of you knee grows can answer  . . .



Hope this helps......yassuh!


http://www.cmt.com/news/1762028/maren-morris-on-every-word-of-my-church/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope this helps......yassuh!
> 
> 
> http://www.cmt.com/news/1762028/maren-morris-on-every-word-of-my-church/






She's kinda/sorta hawt, but nuttin like Mz T !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope this helps......yassuh!
> 
> 
> http://www.cmt.com/news/1762028/maren-morris-on-every-word-of-my-church/






Sorry bro, but I still don't  " get it"   ????????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, but I still don't  " get it"   ????????



I'm sure she has some inner message to herself embedded in the lyrics.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Quackbro.....you been to bed today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Scratched my leg today crawlin in behind some shrubbery, Boudreaux been lickin hot sauce for the past 3 hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

He followed me around lickin it while I was walkin. I knew he had some cajun in'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Wybro checkin in here direckly.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Quack noddin off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Gotta restart pooter, no audio.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evenin Wy......workin or off tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Wy......workin or off tonight?



Working, one more after tonight 
Get this 72 hr week done


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Working, one more after tonight
> Get this 72 hr week done



Heard dat, saw where you had 11 days off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro.....you been to bed today?





Nope.  And the wife just got home .  . 





SURPRISE honey, guess who's drunk ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope.  And the wife just got home .  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope da driveway's groomed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Tell her bout the fat lip and ya had to numb it.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope.  And the wife just got home .  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Hope da driveway's groomed.





Jeff C. said:


> Tell her bout the fat lip and ya had to numb it.














Bet she's not surprised


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2016)

knock out another one wy

evening hotsauce


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> knock out another one wy
> 
> evening hotsauce



Evenin gobblein!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Love me some spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Wife made poke and beans and green beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Bet she's not surprised



Hope she wasn't spectin suppa. 

Quack: " Honey, you wanna drank? "


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife made poke and beans and green beans.



She trying to blow the place up


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2016)

Evening youngins down in My State.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

Evening Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2016)

What you been up to Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

Evening Wy , Quackbro, Miggy, Jeff and Charlie. Just got home home from cooking fish for a big crowd. I'm wore slap out!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2016)

Grilled n under my tree


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2016)

Don't set that tree on fire Hank.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2016)

Wish I had some fried fish.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What you been up to Wy.



Just working


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2016)

Stop by going or coming from Florida and I will cook you some Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2016)

I would like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

mighty quiet night drivelers but this might get us jumping


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

Good morning GW, think I'm the only one working tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning GW, think I'm the only one working tonight



by sixamevenonasunday they should be up!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> by sixamevenonasunday they should be up!!!




hiney dragging


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and Wy.....erybody sleepin in, even cramer?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Feels nice out there this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Going to be warmin up by Wednesday, not lookin forward to the 90's.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Moon wore out this mornin......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.


I slept a couple of extra hours this morning because I didn't get to sleep until about 1 AM.  Stupid me stayed up and watched that "TOTAL CLUSTER" of a Nascar screwed up All-Star Race last night.

I have never seen such a screw-up as this event.  Absolutely NOBODY knew what was going on including EVERY NASCAR OFFICIAL,  the announcers, the drivers and their entire crews, the fans in the stands, or ANYBODY ELSE WATCHING ON TELEVISION.  

Nascar penalized me and sent me to the back of the pack just because ONE  out of 20 of my lugnuts was only 99 % tight rather than 100 % tight.  What a bunch of HOGWASH!!!  

Heck, I gave away my reserved tickets for the Coco-Cola 600 race next weekend.  After 30 years or so, I might even decide to never spend another penny with those idiots at Nascar again.  

I think that I might pull a "Quack" today and get drunk just to see how many people that I can tee-off !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be warmin up by Wednesday, not lookin forward to the 90's.



I'm not either, but we're due


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff, Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> 
> I slept a couple of extra hours this morning because I didn't get to sleep until about 1 AM.  Stupid me stayed up and watched that "TOTAL CLUSTER" of a Nascar screwed up All-Star Race last night.
> ...



Yep, I knew it was a good move when I skipped right on by it while scrolling through the menu last night.

Mornin EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'm not either, but we're due



Jag has been telling me for 3 months that Summer is coming.


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag has been telling me for 3 months that Summer is coming.


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

Well I'm outta hera ttyl


----------



## cramer (May 22, 2016)

Morning Chief, Moon, Wy, EE & Gobblin - 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

midmorning  EE, moon, chief-O, cramer.

it does feel good out there this morning and jag is right summer is coming.


----------



## cramer (May 22, 2016)

I bee hiney draggin' today
I burnt off some good daylight already.
Chief probably milked the chickens and fed the cows already
I'm gonna check into that coffee a little more


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2016)

Yep I be dragging this morning. Howdy Cramer , EE, Gobble, Jeff and Wy. Headed to the lake ttyl.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well I'm outta hera ttyl



Juan more Wybro. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> midmorning  EE, moon, chief-O, cramer.
> 
> it does feel good out there this morning and jag is right summer is coming.



Trying to get all this outdoor stuff done before it hits us good.



cramer said:


> I bee hiney draggin' today
> I burnt off some good daylight already.
> Chief probably milked the chickens and fed the cows already
> I'm gonna check into that coffee a little more



Not yet cramer, I'm enjoying the coffee too. Got to get busy though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Yep I be dragging this morning. Howdy Cramer , EE, Gobble, Jeff and Wy. Headed to the lake ttyl.



Mornin and wear'em out, Moon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

sure is wet out there after the rain yesterday.


----------



## Crickett (May 22, 2016)

Mornin y'all! Have y'all seen "The Chewbacca Lady"?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning folks.... Just took a walk around the garden and all looks good! All the squash is producing great.... And to my surprise... No squash bug YET!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday morning folks.... Just took a walk around the garden and all looks good! All the squash is producing great.... And to my surprise... No squash bug YET!



When you find a Squash Bug do you SQUASH EM ?????

Cloudy and a drizzle this morning sure wish it'd just open up and rain good for awhile


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday morning folks.... Just took a walk around the garden and all looks good! All the squash is producing great.... And to my surprise... No squash bug YET!



just replaced one tomato plant that wasn't growing like the others.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> When you find a Squash Bug do you SQUASH EM ?????
> 
> Cloudy and a drizzle this morning sure wish it'd just open up and rain good for awhile



morning LML


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

Mornin GW just sittin around drinkin coffee and tring to figure out what to do on a rainy day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Have y'all seen "The Chewbacca Lady"?





 She's a sport !!!




Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's making home made cheekun noodle soup to carry my nephew, he just got home from the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota from some serious surgery.  Headed to Milledgeville shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a sport !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheekun soup will speed the recovery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

Gonna do some some truck shopping too . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna do some some truck shopping too . .



Shoppins OK but if you're ever going to get one you'll need to do some buyin instead 

Did I miss a call from you yesterday ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No squash bug YET!


Fingers crossed there won't be any.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shoppins OK but if you're ever going to get one you'll need to do some buyin instead
> 
> Did I miss a call from you yesterday ??




Possibly, I don't remember . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Possibly, I don't remember . .



Must of been one of those drunk/butt calls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, waiting on the wife..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, waiting on the wife..



You know good and well a woman don't have a clue what those little dials on a watch mean. Same thing for a speedometer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

Found a 2015 GMC Denalli with 9k miles, I KNOW it's gonna be outta my price range...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fingers crossed there won't be any.



I don't remember having them in my garden at my old house .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Lunch time......got 2 giant shrubs dug up and pulled out with tractor. Dug 4 more smaller ones up and put into pots that were colonizing off of those 2 big'uns. I'll use them somewhere else for a screening, just too big where they were. Got several more to transplant and hopefully will be done with shrubbery facelift.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a 2015 GMC Denalli with 9k miles, I KNOW it's gonna be outta my price range...



Thought were in the market for a truck?   



blood on the ground said:


> I don't remember having them in my garden at my old house .



I don't have the first one.......squash that is. 

Dadgum things ate my squash up the last couple of years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)

Garden's really looking good, especially with all the rain, needs weeding.

Must admit I got the roads looking nice and smooth. 



Time for a dranky drank, Dawn's driving.  Figure we'll be there by dark..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You werkin tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Back to work in this relatively "not hot" beautiful weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Garden's really looking good, especially with all the rain, needs weeding.
> 
> Must admit I got the roads looking nice and smooth.
> 
> ...



There where? 

Oh Yeah!!! Milledgeville. Nevermind


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

Ya know I have come to the concusion I'm sure glad I was young and dumb in the 60s and 70s when I did a lot of STUPIED things  at least there weren't videos back then cause without pics "IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"  


Hold my beer and watch this comes to mind


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya know I have come to the concusion I'm sure glad I was young and dumb in the 60s and 70s when I did a lot of STUPIED things  at least there weren't videos back then cause without pics "IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"
> 
> 
> Hold my beer and watch this comes to mind



Yep... I'm glad I missed that one also! And I'm also glad I have forgotten a lot of that stupid stuff also....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... I'm glad I missed that one also! And I'm also glad I have forgotten a lot of that stupid stuff also....



live long enough and the others involved can't remember either.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> live long enough and the others involved can't remember either.



Don't ya hate a friend from long ago who says "Hey ya remember that night we did..............." dang I forgotten about that one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't ya hate a friend from long ago who says "Hey ya remember that night we did..............." dang I forgotten about that one



'you must have dreamed that one' and then they ponder.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2016)

*Pretty good trip.*

Time to get the grease hot!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2016)

Afternoon, fine mess there MP






Quack don't want to buy a truck he just likes shopping


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to get the grease hot!



Evenin Moon, dang what a mess of catfish!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to get the grease hot!



Very nice moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2016)

Got all my removing and replanting done in the front, ain't diggin up nothin or transplanting anything else to the front. It'll have to do.

Went ahead and pressure washed the front walkway and part of the driveway up til dang near dark too.

I'za tired drivla.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2016)

Thank yall kindly. It was a good time for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thank yall kindly. It was a good time for sure.



I took my wife and daughter fishing this morning... Caught a bunch of little bass and the girls had a blast!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, fine mess there MP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep Quack be a Girly Man!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Bad night at the plastic factory


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Day walkers should be showing up soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2016)

That cooler of moonbro doesn't have a lid I wonder, no it could be an Eddy reject.    I agree it is time for hot grease.

Well speaking of hot the coffee is too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2016)

Happy MOANNNNDAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moon and the rest of you drivelers.

I didn't get anything accomplished over the weekend except a little more rest than normal and even with that, I still feel tired this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee as I need some to get fully awake.

Moon, I see that you have been able to hypnotize another cooler full of fish again.  

Gobblin, I think that you are right about that cooler  being possibly loaded with Fast Eddie's fingerprints!!!!  It does have a unique resemblance.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE and Blood. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

I'm shleepy


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

I could have used a few more winks this morning for sure Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2016)

Good morning, tumohowas and I get a few days off


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I could have used a few more winks this morning for sure Blood.



I'm proud of you for not reposting the same ol cooler full of bass picture moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Morning Wy. I get some mileage out off them coolers Blood.


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2016)

Yeah I kinda thought those bass were going to spoil


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2016)

brisk walk and it sure feels good outside this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

It sure feels good this morning Gobble. Wishin I was fishin! I guess I'm gonna have to get me some different coolers.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> It sure feels good this morning Gobble. Wishin I was fishin! I guess I'm gonna have to get me some different coolers.



NA....just photo shop the "pic" every now and again..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Mornin gobble, blood, EE, Moon, Wy.

Coffee is good, and yep it sure feels great outside this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Got 4 more large shrubs to move today on one side of house and 2 small ones in question in another location. I think that's it for transplanting old shrubbery or planting new.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Don't over do it today. Blood with my very limited computer skills, it's easier to just go catch more fish!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Bright white sidewalk and section of driveway bout blinded me this mornin and that's with no sunshine.  Unbelievable how much dirt and algae had accumulated.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Don't over do it today. Blood with my very limited computer skills, it's easier to just go catch more fish!



I did yesterday because I'm feelin it today, Moon. I've just about got the worst of it knocked out, then onto simpler, less physical tasks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Reckon I'd better go take advantage of this cool mornin. It will steadily heat up throughout the week.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

I have a few projects that need some attention. Or so Mrs Moonpie says. Gonna try and get started today after work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2016)

Mernin M, J, G & W.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Morning Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy.



What's your Warden.......errr.........Wife got on your honeydoo list for today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Prepping an area from end of driveway to the boat shed for gravel. With all the rain we've had and the frequent in and out of the boat it's a muddy mess. And yes that is my nickname for her.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Got a bird gobbling like it's mid April behind the house.... Guess that idjit didn't get the memo that the war is over...for now


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Have y'all seen "The Chewbacca Lady"?


    


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a sport !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry 'bout the nephew...........

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a bird gobbling like it's mid April behind the house.... Guess that idjit didn't get the memo that the war is over...for now



Archery.........


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Good moanday Keebs. You feeling better?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Archery.........



I'm tired of chasing them... I'm in the spot that most folks are in at the end of deer season.... Just burnt out! I put a lot of hrs into the spring woods.... When it's ova it's ova! .... But don't think it didn't cross bow my mind!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2016)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  I bought a truck !!! 

















not...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm tired of chasing them... I'm in the spot that most folks are in at the end of deer season.... Just burnt out! I put a lot of hrs into the spring woods.... When it's ova it's ova! .... But don't think it didn't cross bow my mind!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  I bought a truck !!!
> not...



You're such a tease.......





































NOT!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2016)

I'm on vacation, what am I doing up at 7am ??


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good moanday Keebs. You feeling better?


Gittin there, finished the steroid pack still got some anti-biotic to go, thanks for asking!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  I bought a truck !!!
> not...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm on vacation, what am I doing up at 7am ??


 fixin to fix a drank?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2016)

Morning y'all.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

......it's too early!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> ......it's too early!!!!


git bizzy!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> git bizzy!



With what???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2016)

Gonna fix me a light drank and lay out by the pool with the wife and doggie . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> With what???


 I dunno, cleaning the kitchen?  Ask Mud, he'll give ya directions.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna fix me a light drank and lay out by the pool with the wife and doggie . . .


trade places wiff ya!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, cleaning the kitchen?  Ask Mud, he'll give ya directions.........
> 
> trade places wiff ya!



I dunno if mud knows what a kitchen looks like!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> I dunno if mud knows what a kitchen looks like!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2016)

I know its supposed to be clean! So start with the dishes.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I know its supposed to be clean! So start with the dishes.



Yea yea yea...... dishes are in the dishwasher ??


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

Keep yalls fangers and toes crossed for me to hear some good news tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> Keep yalls fangers and toes crossed for me to hear some good news tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> Keep yalls fangers and toes crossed for me to hear some good news tomorrow



Your new broom is going to be delivered???


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Your new broom is going to be delivered???


 typical man.............. we have spares on hand all the time, now, new skillets for flingin, those we get new ones!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> typical man.............. we have spares on hand all the time, now, new skillets for flingin, those we get new ones!



New Skillet??? Great , make me a grilled cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Sausage in gravy over biskits.  

I'm already wore out today 

Transplanting a couple of rather large Gardenias that are about to be in full bloom.   About 1/4 of the blossoms are already in full bloom. Man, they smell great.

Interesting part about these gardenia's is, I propagated them from cuttings off of a huge one up at the old home place that my older brother and I had already transplanted about 30 years ago. Not only that, it had been transplanted up there once by someone else at one time. It kept outgrowing it's location.


I propagated about 25 cuttings and gave them to all kinds of people, even my buddy Marty down in New Orleans. He called me about a week ago and said he was lookin at his in full bloom that I gave him.

Even more interesting is, when my brother and I were transplanting it up at the old home place 30 years ago, my Mom was watching us and told us she used to run around it when she was a little girl, and she said it was pretty large back then. She showed us where it was originally planted. 

Momma passed away at 83 and that original parent Gardenia is barely alive today. They've both brought a lot of love and enjoyment to those around them. I've got 7 of them spread around my landscape and yard. 

Hope you enjoyed the history and story......RIP Momma and Ol Gardenia.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> Keep yalls fangers and toes crossed for me to hear some good news tomorrow



Fangers crossed sweetie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

I reckon I'd better get to diggin before it get's any hotter. Fortunately, the area I'm working in will be shaded soon.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> New Skillet??? Great , make me a grilled cheese.


 you doofus, fliggin skillets ain't for cookin, they for flingin............. can't teach you nuttin!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'd better get to diggin before it get's any hotter. Fortunately, the area I'm working in will be shaded soon.


Get to work Jeffro.


Keebs said:


> you doofus, fliggin skillets ain't for cookin, they for flingin............. can't teach you nuttin!


Get to cookin woman!!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Your new broom is going to be delivered???



Nooooo 



a J-O-B


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fangers crossed sweetie!



Thnks Unca Jeff!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you doofus, fliggin skillets ain't for cookin, they for flingin............. can't teach you nuttin!



He juss ain't had one flung at him the right way!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'd better get to diggin before it get's any hotter. Fortunately, the area I'm working in will be shaded soon.


 take it easy, Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Get to work Jeffro.
> 
> Get to cookin woman!!


no!


lilD1188 said:


> He juss ain't had one flung at him the right way!


 that's right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Get to cookin woman!!



Atta way to tell her.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Idjits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta way to tell her.



Telling her and getting her to listen are two different things.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta way to tell her.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Telling her and getting her to listen are two different things.


 very wise words, my dear.............


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjits


 tell me about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> take it easy, Chief!
> 
> no!
> 
> that's right!



Takin your advice.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Takin your advice.


good deal!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> good deal!



I'm goin back, took a break to wait on the shade. It's there now. I've got to finish these last couple of big shrubs. It will wrap up the transplanting or removal of large shrubbery, finally. 

I've got a couple more small ones I may move and I'm done diggin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2016)

I see some postin, but no cooking.  You wimmenz get to WORK!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Evening folks. Got the catfish cleaned and bagged. Fixing to grill a chicken and have a BLD.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see some postin, but no cooking.  You wimmenz get to WORK!!!!



10-fo, if nuttin else clean up da mess in hera.



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Got the catfish cleaned and bagged. Fixing to grill a chicken and have a BLD.



Got some fish for suppa and might join ya on the drank too, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Sounds like a plan Jeff. We are gonna fry some here Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds like a plan Jeff. We are gonna fry some here Wednesday.



What time?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 23, 2016)

Bout 6:30. Y'all come on down and partake with us.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bout 6:30. Y'all come on down and partake with us.



Appreciate it, wish I could Moon. I got so much going on I can't see straight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2016)

Think I mighta got into some chiggers, headin to the shower.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2016)

Live from werk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk


So do Y'all use extruders at your plastic plant??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So do Y'all use extruders at your plastic plant??



sure do.. Pomini


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Morning. Where is everybody?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning. Where is everybody?



Here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Oh yeah Gobble. Thanks, feels good this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Oh yeah Gobble. Thanks, feels good this morning.



morning moon they say it is going to get warm today.   Last few were ideal weather IMO


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

hey blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moon, and to the rest of you drivelers out there today.


I had a really busy day yesterday with a couple of customer emergencies.  Worked out both of them and kept everybody happy....especially when I borrowed goods from one customer and then delivered them to another customer within 4 hours.  I will be replacing those borrowed goods in 2 weeks so everybody ended up being pleased.  

As for today, I've got to get busy and process a shipment of goods beginning at 7:30 AM this morning.  I don't want any rain anywhere close-by either.  Five hours of hard physical work BUT that is what life is all about.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my "rear in gear" today.



PS:  After today, hopefully, I won't have a dozen or so politicians calling and asking for my vote for them.  I'm sick of these idiots calling multiple times per day and being on the National NO-CALL LIST doesn't help you in this case either.  Maybe, I won't be getting all of the unwanted junk mail from these lying, thieving, crooked  Augusta area politicians either.   

If you look up "Lying, Thieving, Crooked Politicians" in the dictionary.....well the dictionary will say, "SEE AUGUSTA, GEORGIA AREA POLITICIANS" !!!!!  These local idiots make Hillary Clinton look like a "perfect little angel".


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Morning Blood and EE. About to get this Tuesday out of the way. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Good morning EE, Moon, Gmoney!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

I'm tired of Tuesday... Bring on Wednesday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2016)

I hope all of you will have a good day and will pass it on  !!!

Will catch up with all of you later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

work, shop, vote, rest up for Wednesday.   Now to execute the plan.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Mornin blood, Moon, gobblein, EE. 

Got most of the back breaking diggin work done yesterday. Lower back and right knee are purty much gone, so I'm literally on my last leg.  Still got plenty of other stuff to do.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Good morning Jeff. Hope you've got the heavy stuff out off the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

hey Chief-O,

dig dig dig


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Hope you've got the heavy stuff out off the way.



Got most of the heavy stuff out of the way, except for some big 2 man rocks I have to move.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief-O,
> 
> dig dig dig



99% of the diggin is done. Do have some huge limbs I'm going to be taking down off of a pecan tree soon though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Time to get bizzy, holler later.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful morning outside today!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2016)

Morning errybody!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2016)

Got to go today, busy


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning errybody!!



Mernin Mud!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Morning Mudbro.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

Mernin Folks!  Had spend the night company last night, my little terror............ lawd he's in the "why" stage....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!  Had spend the night company last night, my little terror............ lawd he's in the "why" stage....



Ummm, you got's an alien from mars standin at yo winder. 

Oh, an mernin errybuddy. My brain is still foggy from drawin til midnight. Tryin to uncross my eyes so I can get back at it this moanin.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, you got's an alien from mars standin at yo winder.
> 
> Oh, an mernin errybuddy. My brain is still foggy from drawin til midnight. Tryin to uncross my eyes so I can get back at it this moanin.


 I know........... I swear I'm gonna print that one out & frame it for him.............. he's standing in the window calling to his "Pappy" who is on the lawn mower cutting grass.......


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Somebody is burning trash... BOG=can't set outside this mernin!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody is burning trash... BOG=can't set outside this mernin!


 you don't have any clothes pins to put on yer nose?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody is burning trash... BOG=can't set outside this mernin!



You sure it ain't jis you ma n law cookin?


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure it ain't jis you ma n law cookin?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2016)

30 more minutes till lunch. Just so ya'll know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know........... I swear I'm gonna print that one out & frame it for him.............. he's standing in the window calling to his "Pappy" who is on the lawn mower cutting grass.......


I thought that was Quack standin outside your winder


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know........... I swear I'm gonna print that one out & frame it for him.............. he's standing in the window calling to his "Pappy" who is on the lawn mower cutting grass.......



 

I was wondering what that was about, I couldn't read the text until just now, but barely. 



blood on the ground said:


> Somebody is burning trash... BOG=can't set outside this mernin!



Probably me, I'm burnin some debris, no trash though.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure it ain't jis you ma n law cookin?



  



mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes till lunch. Just so ya'll know.



Thanks for that info Mud, you're almost as helpful as homotree.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Back to work....yall have a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought that was Quack standin outside your winder






Mini Quack, stawker in training . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

This vacation b suckin, laying out by the pool eryday, grillin ribeys , cheekun, skrimps everynight . . . PFFFFFFFFT . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

Sound rough Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

Hey Criket and Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

And good afternoon to the rest of yall youngins.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes till lunch. Just so ya'll know.


 I knocked it OUT last night.............. fried deer cubed steak, corn, steamed broccoli and fresh new red taters............... got enough for lunch again tomorrow!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought that was Quack standin outside your winder


this was at my ex's house............. I don't think Quack would be stawkin him................wait...........what have you heard???


Jeff C. said:


> Back to work....yall have a good one.


take it easy Chief!!!


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2016)

Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one. 



KyDawg said:


> Hey Criket and Keebs.



Hey


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

Good luck on the interview Criket.


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck on the interview Criket.



Thank you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one.




Crickett, you've got my Prayers heading your way now.  Praying that all goes well and that you will have some great news for us soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

afternoon, what's it like outside in the big world?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey





Get it gal friend !!!!   YOU CAN DOOOOOOOO IT !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey



Here's to the employed Crickett.  

A little presumptive but we can


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Crickett . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Craaaaaaaaaaaap, it's election day, Podunk town ain't sellin no beer/likker....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This vacation b suckin, laying out by the pool eryday, grillin ribeys , cheekun, skrimps everynight . . . PFFFFFFFFT . .



I'll trade wit ya. 



Keebs said:


> I knocked it OUT last night.............. fried deer cubed steak, corn, steamed broccoli and fresh new red taters............... got enough for lunch again tomorrow!
> 
> this was at my ex's house............. I don't think Quack would be stawkin him................wait...........what have you heard???
> 
> take it easy Chief!!!



That's the advantage of being The Chief, I took the rest of the afternoon off. I might piddle a lil bit to make it look good. 



Crickett said:


> Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey



Good Luck galfriend, you got this!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mini Quack, stawker in training . . .


he is, he loves "neakin" up on you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> This vacation b suckin, laying out by the pool eryday, grillin ribeys , cheekun, skrimps everynight . . . PFFFFFFFFT . .


adopt me, PLEASE!!


KyDawg said:


> Hey Criket and Keebs.


Howudoin?


Crickett said:


> Fixin to go to a job interview.  I get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey


  Good Luck!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaap, it's election day, Podunk town ain't sellin no beer/likker....


I thought you stayed *stocked up*.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaap, it's election day, Podunk town ain't sellin no beer/likker....





Goot planning quack.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

Is this your first election Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Is this your first election Quack?





Yassir, I've been in prison most elections . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, I've been in prison most elections . . .



tumooursand the store will turn the lights on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

What kinda jailbird don't fly ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tumooursand the store will turn the lights on.



Quack gettin thursty and it's only twosday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

This help Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda jailbird don't fly ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Here ya go Chiefbro /. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Goot LAAWD she's HAWT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

She holds that gitar tight!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Here you go, Quackbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Doenightmare and Chief. Hope Crickett gets the job. The polls close in an hour and 45 minutes Quackbro. Think I'll have me a BLD.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Evenin Moonbro. 

Looky there doedreamerbro stopped by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here you go, Quackbro





Rolla skaitin wimmenzz, and blues !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Looks like I can in at the right time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> She holds that gitar tight!



She is definitely got an uplifting 







voice.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Bet Quack can skate like that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

Howdy Blood and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2016)

hay hey hay moon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Bet Quack can skate like that.






Front wards, backwards, sidewise, didn't matter to me Chief, I was a chick magnet skattin fool . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2016)

Say want you want to, the gal kind play the guitar , ,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett, you've got my Prayers heading your way now.  Praying that all goes well and that you will have some great news for us soon.



Thanks Mike. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Get it gal friend !!!!   YOU CAN DOOOOOOOO IT !!!



Thanks Mill.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Here's to the employed Crickett.
> 
> A little presumptive but we can



Thank you Gobble. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett . .



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaap, it's election day, Podunk town ain't sellin no beer/likker....



Oops I forgot all about it. Busy with school. 



Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck galfriend, you got this!



Thanks Jeff. 


Keebs said:


> Good Luck!!!!!!!!



Thanks Keebs. 


Well they went ahead & sent me for a drug test so I think they are going to hire me. I know I will pass that test & the BG check.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2016)

That is great news! A lotsa people pulling for you!!!


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That is great news! A lotsa people pulling for you!!!



Thanks Moonpie.


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2016)

Reading my Criminal Justice book for school & came across this.  See if you can spot the error.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2016)

It's sweltering hot inside this place....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, that's great new Christy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's sweltering hot inside this place....



Sprinkle yourself wit some H2O


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2016)

Bout 6 mo


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Bout 6 mo



5 mo eyewerez


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2016)

Bout 3mo


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Morning Hankus and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

hankus, blood, moon

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Hankus, Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of the driveler crew.

Thankfully, I finally got some work completed yesterday and now I also a have another shipment waiting to be processed as well.  

The local elections yesterday surely didn't turn out too well for the people of my choices unfortunately.  The same crooks, liars, thieves, hoodlums, and such were voted right back in place and based on that,  Augusta will NEVER move forward like it really should be doing.  I did  my part as much as possible as I voted early and had high hopes that some of these idgets would be "kicked to the curb" but it just didn't happen.    Democrats are the devil, I tell you !!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Good morning Gobble and EE. If we can get this one on the books it's a down hill coast into the weekend. Oh and tomorrow is my Friday. Already on my second cup Gobble, thanks.


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2016)

Just drilling till 7 then sleep to the shop


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Hankus, Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of the driveler crew.
> 
> Thankfully, I finally got some work completed yesterday and now I also a have another shipment waiting to be processed as well.
> 
> The local elections yesterday surely didn't turn out too well for the people of my choices unfortunately.  The same crooks, liars, thieves, hoodlums, and such were voted right back in place and based on that,  Augusta will NEVER move forward like it really should be doing.  I did  my part as much as possible as I voted early and had high hopes that some of these idgets would be "kicked to the curb" but it just didn't happen.    Democrats are the devil, I tell you !!!!!!!!


Mernin EE, M, G, et al. 

EE, sounds like your best solution is to leave the hornets nest for a  more serene environment.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Mernin Miggy. You bout got it Hankus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Just drilling till 7 then sleep to the shop



Mernin H. Whatcha drillin fer?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin EE, M, G, et al.
> 
> EE, sounds like your best solution is to leave the hornets nest for a  more serene environment.




MC,
It is so deeply embedded here that I think that best solution would be to invite all of these Democrats and all of their minions to a huge facility in down-town Augusta and while continuing to tell them about all of the ABSOLUTELY FREE EVERYTHING that they are going to receive (as usual) and when the building has reached full capacity.........just lock all of the doors etc and then drop the largest BOMB that has ever been developed right down on it and hopefully every one of these free-loading Democrats will be eliminated from the face of this earth once and for all.

Then things might start to get better for the "ACTUAL WORKERS AND TAX PAYING CITIZEN SUCH AS ME" that have paid our fair share and tens time more all of these years while these other low-lifes sit on their rear-ends and not work a day in their lives.  They just stand there with their hands out all of the time, day after day, month after month, year after year.



ps:  I am trying hard to get this saga detailed above to be turned into a "Reality Show" so that I might reap some of the proceeds from maybe the advertising rights etc.   Maybe that would help me to continue to pay my normal taxes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MC,
> It is so deeply embedded here that I think that best solution would be to invite all of these Democrats and all of their minions to a huge facility in down-town Augusta and while continuing to tell them about all of the ABSOLUTELY FREE EVERYTHING that they are going to receive (as usual) and when the building has reached full capacity.........just lock all of the doors etc and then drop the largest BOMB that has ever been developed right down on it and hopefully every one of these free-loading Democrats will be eliminated from the face of this earth once and for all.
> 
> Then things might start to get better for the "ACTUAL WORKERS AND TAX PAYING CITIZEN SUCH AS ME" that have paid our fair share and tens time more all of these years while these other low-lifes sit on their rear-ends and not work a day in their lives.  They just stand there with their hands out all of the time, day after day, month after month, year after year.
> ...



Well, the good Democrats of Augusta decided way back in the 1800's that they didn't like God when they kicked that evangelist feller out and he put a curse on their market where he wanted to preach. Even has a pillar standing there that suppose to doom all who touch it. 

That rat thar is a sure sign of haints n idjits run amock. I believe I'd be gettin on down the road a piece, well at least out from under the influence of such debauchery and foolishness.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

been a bad night... its about ova now!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

fergot... mornin folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Mernin B.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

Another beautiful morning in the 30132!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

Mornin....dang, I slept in this mornin for a couple extra. 

Although, Jag and I did get 2 greenhouse frames stacked against one side of the barn and moved them to the opposite side after dark last night with the use of tractor and lights. Didn't eat supper til almost 10:00p. 

Hard to believe how much stuff you can accumulate in 15 years and not really realize it until you start to move it or clean out. Can't wait til I get started on my garage.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

Holler later, got to spray some roundup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later, got to spray some roundup.



Mernin J. Come on up here and spray when you're done down in the country. I still haven't made time to do it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the good Democrats of Augusta decided way back in the 1800's that they didn't like God when they kicked that evangelist feller out and he put a curse on their market where he wanted to preach. Even has a pillar standing there that suppose to doom all who touch it.
> 
> That rat thar is a sure sign of haints n idjits run amock. I believe I'd be gettin on down the road a piece, well at least out from under the influence of such debauchery and foolishness.





HUGH,

YOU DO KNOW YOUR GEORGIA HISTORY FOR SURE.  It is quite an attraction here and has been a folk legend for sure.

I hope that you didn't have one of those curses put on you if you drove through and maybe touched the "Haunted Pillar".

I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU WILL TAKE A FEW MINUTES AND READ THIS AS IT WILL MAKE YOU SCRATCH YOUR HEAD AND REALLY WONDER ABOUT THINGS. 

******************

"THE HAUNTED PILLAR"

Motorists and pedestrians who pass the corner of Fifth and Broad Streets in downtown Augusta invariably notice the lone column standing on the southwestern corner. The artifact, two feet in diameter and ten feet in height, is composed of brick covered with concrete. It is the "Haunted Pillar," and there are many who believe death awaits any who touch it. Eerie events are said to occur around it.

The pillar is all that remains of the Market, two large sheds about two hundred feet long and one hundred feet wide that once occupied the center of Broad Street from 1830 until 1878. Known as the Upper and Lower Markets, the citizens of Augusta flocked there daily to purchase food from farmers, grocers, and butchers.

In the late 1800s an itinerant evangelist visited the city (although a less-authoritative source lists the year as 1829). The eccentric preacher was described as an elderly, white-haired, stately looking man whose clear voice was ''incisive even to the piercing of the human heart," one witness declared. It is variously argued that no church would host his services or that he disdained them. Again, the story varies, that he preached in the Lower Market for some time or that the managers refused him permission to speak or that he was run out of town by disbelievers. Whatever the circumstances, this Old Testament-style speaker proclaimed that a storm would soon destroy the Market, either for his being denied permission to speak there, or to punish the people of Augusta for their transgressions, or simply to prove that he was a prophet of God. Only the southwestern column would survive the storm, the preacher declared, and anyone who attempted to move it would be killed.

The prediction/curse came to fruition at 1:10 A.M. on February 8, 1878, when a tornado touched down in Augusta. It remained on the ground for half a mile, tearing a two-hundred-foot-wide swath through Augusta from Ellis to Market. Two people were killed and several houses were knocked down. The Lower Market was "totally destroyed," noted the Augusta Chronicle & Constitutionalist, leaving "a mass of ruins, timbers broken, and masonry piled in utter confusion." It was reported that the Market bell rang a single time before the destruction commenced.

Perhaps prophecy was fulfilled, but in reality the curse did not kick in until later, for the city council elected to rebuild the Market on its original site. The surviving pillar was carefully moved to the corner of Fifth and Broad, which is where the legend of its being haunted/cursed began.

Reportedly, when the street was widened, two workmen who attempted to move the pillar were struck by lightning or otherwise caused to die. Another version has a bulldozer operator dying of a heart attack while advancing against the pillar. However, a man who managed a liquor store across the street for fifty years denied the story, saying the pillar had "been moved (without injury to workers) several times because it was too close to the street."

It does seem at least to be haunted. Late at night visitors near the column have reported hearing whispered conversations between phantoms and the footsteps of invisible beings pacing alongside them. When contacted by a reporter on the Halloween beat, local police revealed that eleven traffic accidents had occurred at the intersection between January and October one year, so perhaps the pillar has an effect on cars or their operators--or perhaps careless drivers eyeing the column caused their own accidents. The pillar seems to attract its own bad luck--it twice has been struck by lightning and been hit by an errant car.

The pillar remains a great tourist draw in the historic city, attracting individuals, buses, and walking tours. At times it seems to receive more publicity than the Masters Golf Tournament. On December 12, 1996, the Haunted Pillar received its own historical marker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HUGH,
> 
> YOU DO KNOW YOUR GEORGIA HISTORY FOR SURE.



I see'd it on TV wonst. I reckon it was that Jawja Travler show.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Well they went ahead & sent me for a drug test so I think they are going to hire me. I know I will pass that test & the BG check.


 Good Deal!!!

Prayers needed for LilD today........ she has an interview at 2:00........lawd she needs this job!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

Just prepared a shepherd's pie for dinner tonight... Should be some good stuff later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2016)

My nephew won the race for Tax Commissioner in Hawkinsville, Ga.(Pulaski County) Congrats Ole' Dad! 
My cousin won the Sheriff race AGAIN in Winder, Ga.( Barrow County)  

I will be celebrating their accomplishments in "The Dumpster of the Atlantic"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!!
> 
> Prayers needed for LilD today........ she has an interview at 2:00........lawd she needs this job!
> 
> Mornin Folks!


Fingers crossed for lil' D

Mernin K. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nephew won the race for Tax Commissioner in Hawkinsville, Ga.(Pulaski County) Congrats Ole' Dad!
> My cousin won the Sheriff race AGAIN in Winder, Ga.( Barrow County)
> 
> I will be celebrating their accomplishments in "The Dumpster of the Atlantic"


You goin dumpster divin to celebrate?


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just prepared a shepherd's pie for dinner tonight... Should be some good stuff later!


sounds goot!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nephew won the race for Tax Commissioner in Hawkinsville, Ga.(Pulaski County) Congrats Ole' Dad!
> My cousin won the Sheriff race AGAIN in Winder, Ga.( Barrow County)
> 
> I will be celebrating their accomplishments in "The Dumpster of the Atlantic"


uummmm............. what miggie said..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fingers crossed for lil' D
> 
> Mernin K.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2016)

Quack has re-named my little Island off the beaten path "The Dumpster of the Atlantic".


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack has re-named my little Island off the beaten path "The Dumpster of the Atlantic".


on him.............. that be Paradise to you! Want me to git'em for ya?  I'd do that for you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack has re-named my little Island off the beaten path "The Dumpster of the Atlantic".



Ohhhh, so you're goin to Tybee............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)

It's the ATLANTIC . . .


----------



## Nugefan (May 25, 2016)

you ain't gotta yell about it ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

Huge Ham sammich on MizT's homemade bread for the Jag and me.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> you ain't gotta yell about it ....





Jeff C. said:


> Huge Ham sammich on MizT's homemade bread for the Jag and me.


Repeat of yesterday............ not bad........


LilD just stopped by on the way to her interview......... I don't who is more anxious, her or me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2016)

I give up. 


The National Hurricane Center issued a special tropical weather outlook Wednesday morning about a system that could impact the coast of South Carolina over the weekend.


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2016)

Quack been lizard watching......


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2016)

he called me and asked why the male lizard's neck was red and puffing in and out.......lol's...


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I give up.
> 
> 
> The National Hurricane Center issued a special tropical weather outlook Wednesday morning about a system that could impact the coast of South Carolina over the weekend.


 I sowwy............... you can come stay at my place!


rydert said:


> he called me and asked why the male lizard's neck was red and puffing in and out.......lol's...


well, inquiring minds wanna know...................








































what'd ya tell him?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!!
> 
> Prayers needed for LilD today........ she has an interview at 2:00........lawd she needs this job!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



She's got'em from hera. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nephew won the race for Tax Commissioner in Hawkinsville, Ga.(Pulaski County) Congrats Ole' Dad!
> My cousin won the Sheriff race AGAIN in Winder, Ga.( Barrow County)
> 
> I will be celebrating their accomplishments in "The Dumpster of the Atlantic"



I likes that lil dumpster, reminds me of a stinky marsh in Lousiana cept next to da Oshin.   



rydert said:


> he called me and asked why the male lizard's neck was red and puffing in and out.......lol's...



He called me and axed, "why dert giggle so much". I just giggled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)

I dunno who the blonde headed, judge is but DANG she's gorgeous !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)

The gal sangin got mo butt than a lil bit . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I give up.
> 
> 
> The National Hurricane Center issued a special tropical weather outlook Wednesday morning about a system that could impact the coast of South Carolina over the weekend.



HURRICANE
PARTAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yay


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2016)

Crown me!


Whats up drivelers!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
mudracing101*, Hooked On Quack









I see you QuackHole


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)

I see my Lil D down there !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> mudracing101*, Hooked On Quack
> 
> 
> ...






Knee Grow wanna call me a QuackHole . .


----------



## lilD1188 (May 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my Lil D down there !!!!




Just got done reading backwards


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

lilD1188 said:


> Just got done reading backwards


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

Warm out there this afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Keebs and Gobble. It is a touch warm for sure. Hope the interview went well for lilD!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Warm out there this afternoon.


I may even open the pool today for me & lilman!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Keebs and Gobble. It is a touch warm for sure. Hope the interview went well for lilD!


Thanks.......... gotta find out some information regarding her last employment, but it sounds like they really want to hire her!

Don't know how much I'll be around, gonna burn a couple vacation days and have Monday off........... Ya'll take care!


----------



## rydert (May 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy............... you can come stay at my place!
> 
> well, inquiring minds wanna know...................
> 
> ...



he watched long enough to figure it out.....


----------



## Crickett (May 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!!
> 
> Prayers needed for LilD today........ she has an interview at 2:00........lawd she needs this job!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Hope the interview went well for LilD.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

rydert said:


> he watched long enough to figure it out.....



I bet he went walkin around the pool in front of Miz Dawn puffin his neck in and out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Howdy Jeff. Fixing to fry some them fish we been photo shopping Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he went walkin around the pool in front of Miz Dawn puffin his neck in and out.



How would anyone know?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Jeff. Fixing to fry some them fish we been photo shopping Blood.



LOL... I love it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

okay I just replanted the green beans.  This makes the third time I've put seed in the ground.   The feed and seed store came up with at least 4 reasons other than the seed could be bad for why.   Planted too deep, watered too often, didn't water enough, ground too cold, put fertilizer on the ground.   Then they tried to tell me how to plant a garden.   Had to cut the gentleman off and tell him everything else came up and I'd been planting a garden for as many years as he has probably.   I wouldn't name the store but it is in Covington and needs some competition.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay I just replanted the green beans.  This makes the third time I've put seed in the ground.   The feed and seed store came up with at least 4 reasons other than the seed could be bad for why.   Planted too deep, watered too often, didn't water enough, ground too cold, put fertilizer on the ground.   Then they tried to tell me how to plant a garden.   Had to cut the gentleman off and tell him everything else came up and I'd been planting a garden for as many years as he has probably.   I wouldn't name the store but it is in Covington and needs some competition.



Sounds like he needs a good shmack on the head with your metal perkulator pot Gbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Jeff. Fixing to fry some them fish we been photo shopping Blood.



Howdy Moon, sounds good.  on the photo shopped fish.



gobbleinwoods said:


> How would anyone know?



We can presume.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay I just replanted the green beans.  This makes the third time I've put seed in the ground.   The feed and seed store came up with at least 4 reasons other than the seed could be bad for why.   Planted too deep, watered too often, didn't water enough, ground too cold, put fertilizer on the ground.   Then they tried to tell me how to plant a garden.   Had to cut the gentleman off and tell him everything else came up and I'd been planting a garden for as many years as he has probably.   I wouldn't name the store but it is in Covington and needs some competition.



Hmmmm......that sux gobbleinbro, hope you get a good stand and produce a bumper crop this time around.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

I reckon I'll go tear down that deer fence, aka "cage that would hold a wild ape" according to Nic. 

Don't need it anymore since I'm not planting a garden there. Going to designate it as Jag's area for all his potted fruit tree endeavors. Mostly just pots with good potting soil and a seed poke in. 

I am going to be able salvage it all due to how I installed it though.  We'll find a use for the posts and wire eventually.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2016)

Three missed calls from Quack. I Called back when I got home. no answer.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 25, 2016)

I got to call BULL...... Bull snake that is   This guy was just taken it easy on the road so I just had to jump out take a couple of shots then shoes him off the road he was none to happy with me but better mad at me then flatten by the next rig thru. Bull snakes get a free pass from me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Three missed calls from Quack. I Called back when I got home. no answer.



If ya don't call him back quick he won't answer.



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I got to call BULL...... Bull snake that is   This guy was just taken it easy on the road so I just had to jump out take a couple of shots then shoes him off the road he was none to happy with me but better mad at me then flatten by the next rig thru. Bull snakes get a free pass from me



Cool lookin snake, Mike. Good pics too as usual.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Great pics Mike! Good thing you happened by when you did.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2016)

Y'all go visit the cafe. We did it up right this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Y'all go visit the cafe. We did it up right this evening.



going going


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

Time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doughnuts!



yipeeeee


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yipeeeee



I will have you a fresh box for when you show back up in a little while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I will have you a fresh box for when you show back up in a little while



sprinkles?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sprinkles?



yep!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I will have you a fresh box for when you show back up in a little while



Got any apple fritters in that box ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got any apple fritters in that box ?



oh that would be good.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got any apple fritters in that box ?



you caught me off guard with that request bro.... I had made you a bunch of brownies!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

Evening my Friends down south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2016)

evening KDawg


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my Friends down south.



whut up jelly dawg


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Well the day walkers should be along shortly .... 3 mo hrs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2016)

quiet night blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 26, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. It's my Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quiet night blood?


Yes sir! Very happy for it.... I got something going on with my leg and I have been in some bad pain for about 3 days or so!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Gobble. It's my Friday!



Morning Moon...  Thems some dang good looking catfish you cooked up! That is hands down my favorite meal!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Blood. Get that leg checked out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy "Thirsty" Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the other drivelers that are still asleep.


Dang, it seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago and now I am up and hustling to get all sorts of things done.  

Since I gave away my Nascar tickets for this weekend's race, I just decided to go up to the North Georgia mountains in Morganton tomorrow through Monday and enjoy some time with close friends at their mountain cabin home.  Late yesterday afternoon, they had two fawns running around playing together in their yard for about 10 minutes or so.  Will be visiting Blue Ridge, Blairsville, and also Ranger, North Carolina as well.  

I hope to enjoy some quiet and restful time while up there.  They have a beautiful view from their home as you can look down into the valley area below and watch the deer and turkeys as they feed along together in the pasture area below.  It is a pretty sight for sure.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need a cup or three to get moving along this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 26, 2016)

Morning EE, that sounds like a good weekend to recharge the batteries.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Mornin to the usual suspects......blood, gobble, Moon, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Reckon it's about time to go get busy. Got half of that garden fence taken down and stacked up in the truck last night. Got a couple other projects to get done also.


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

morning my friends.......


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he went walkin around the pool in front of Miz Dawn puffin his neck in and out.


this was funny^^^^


gobbleinwoods said:


> How would anyone know?



this was really funny^^^^


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

crown me!!! it gonna be a goot day......


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2016)

Good morning
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Good morning day shifters... Hope everybody has a great day today!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Mernin errybody. Jeffro never showed up to spray roundup in my yard so I guess that means he didn't cotton to my request too well.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Check out mystery tackle box website... Perdy kool idea!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

rydert said:


> crown me!!! it gonna be a goot day......













cramer said:


> Good morning
> Thanks for the coffee G










Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errybody. Jeffro never showed up to spray roundup in my yard so I guess that means he didn't cotton to my request too well.



Ooops, it must have slipped my itty bitty mind. Sprayed 9 gals. mixed yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sprayed 9 gals. mixed yesterday.


----------



## Da Possum (May 26, 2016)

morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Tell me about it. Sprayed a bunch of fence and tree line bordering mine/neighbors full of poison oak and ivy. 

 Also, went halfway down edge of pasture and tree line on one road frontage. Got everything in my entire yard and around all trees and beds.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Amigo, let's start an eradication and banning campaign on the Bradford/Callery pear and it's relative varieties. Stinkin things are worse than Kudzu and an outright menace.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work. Y'all have a good day, holler later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, let's start an eradication and banning campaign on the Bradford/Callery pear and it's relative varieties. Stinkin things are worse than Kudzu and an outright menace.



Yep, Anything Pyrus calleryana, as well as Ligustrum sinense and of course Pueraria montana is always at the top of my list.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, let's start an eradication and banning campaign on the Bradford/Callery pear and it's relative varieties. Stinkin things are worse than Kudzu and an outright menace.



I'm all for it!!!! Big ol weeds is all they are!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2016)

fly by


----------



## Bstevens792 (May 26, 2016)

I hope I never see hardwood floors again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Bstevens792 said:


> I hope I never see hardwood floors again



I hope I never see carpet again. Would much rather have hardwood with rugs over them. Carpet is NAISTY.


----------



## Bstevens792 (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope I never see carpet again. Would much rather have hardwood with rugs over them. Carpet is NAISTY.



I've been carrying 25 foot pieces of 20 year old lumber for the last two they had sawed and sent strait to the house up stiars or standing on the second floor sending them up to the next man without touching the freshly painted walls or giant globe light I'm tiredd


----------



## Bstevens792 (May 26, 2016)

And yea carpet is nastttty


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Bstevens792 said:


> I've been carrying 25 foot pieces of 20 year old lumber for the last two they had sawed and sent strait to the house up stiars or standing on the second floor sending them up to the next man without touching the freshly painted walls or giant globe light I'm tiredd



Thanks for your services..... I love my wood flowz!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Morning, 2 days of vacation left...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, 2 days of vacation left...



So where'd your tight butt take her?

How do you like your new truck?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So where'd your tight butt take her?
> 
> How do you like your new truck?






She didn't want to go anywhere, we've been laying 'round the pool and I've been cooking/grilling every night.  Actually a enjoyable week.



I'm ready to go back to work . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

It's gonna take about 3 months for my truck to get in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

I lied . . 












AGAIN !!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lied . .




about the truck or you cooking ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lied . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stuck your neck out again saying that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> about the truck or you cooking ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> about the truck or you cooking ....





gobbleinwoods said:


> Stuck your neck out again saying that.



   X 2


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

It's done got plumb hot out there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 26, 2016)

Going to make a new post in a minute about to days ride but I just WONDER and PONDER while I'm WANDERING why when I'm huntin I don't get a chance like this  standing in the road only 2 miles from home


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

deer not to smart right nowwa......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> about the truck or you cooking ....





gobbleinwoods said:


> Stuck your neck out again saying that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It's done got plumb hot out there.



Crap, and I jis finished up my last plan for the day. You mean I gots to go sweat to put this roundup out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

It's overcast and kinda cool here ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

I like . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 26, 2016)

goodness gracious


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Just in case you didn't notice, she got her teefies fixed on the 2nd video . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 26, 2016)

she has teeth?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Po gal gotta mouf full 'o teefies, she could eat kone on da cob thru a picket fence...




I'd love to be her guitar . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She didn't want to go anywhere, we've been laying 'round the pool and I've been cooking/grilling every night.  Actually a enjoyable week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to go back to work . .



She's cookin something up. It's a trap, it's gotta be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Po gal gotta mouf full 'o teefies, she could eat kone on da cob thru a picket fence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's cookin something up. It's a trap, it's gotta be.





Naw bro, after 28yrs she ain't trickin me  . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

I didn't miss anything this time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack yous just like an OLD dawg chasin cars you wouldn't know what to do with it if you caught it



I'm pretty sure he'd get a mouth full of bumper chrome before he realized it was a bad idea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Po gal gotta mouf full 'o teefies, she could eat kone on da cob thru a picket fence...
> ...


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

uncle stoner?


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

Mr. Giggles ???


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Giggles ???





i feel a little betta today...went to bed at 8:30 last night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

rydert said:


> i feel a little betta today...went to bed at 8:30 last night






Glad you feel betta bro, you sounded awful the other day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2016)

Home and thinking tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2016)

rydert said:


> i feel a little betta today...went to bed at 8:30 last night



Did you have a touch of that Mongolian goat flu Dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Evening gentlemen.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening gentlemen.....



How Deeee. 

No, I still haven't sprayed roundup...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Deeee.
> 
> No, I still haven't sprayed roundup...



Gettin about that time, the shadows are long. 

I 've got a truckload of fence wire, wood, and posts to go unload before dark and I'm already whooped.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin about that time, the shadows are long.
> 
> I 've got a truckload of fence wire, wood, and posts to go unload before dark and I'm already whooped.


Naw, I'll just wait til the moanin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I'll just wait til the moanin.....



Heard dat, I'd wait on unloading the truck, but I've got an appointment in da moanin @ 10:00. I'd be unloadin it by myself if I wait til then. I got Jag in a little while, we're taking a break til about 8.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2016)

I know you drive a Ford, but if'n you were to drop the tailgate and haul butt backards, slam on brakes, you could relieve that load....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know you drive a Ford, but if'n you were to drop the tailgate and haul butt backards, slam on brakes, you could relieve that load....



10-fo, I'm reserving that option for in the moanin if we don't get to it tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Time ta git going.... Tonight is my frydy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time ta git going.... Tonight is my frydy!



fryday's are good


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fryday's are good



yes they are


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 27, 2016)

Blood? Gobble? EE? Morning to y'all and the rest of the bunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood? Gobble? EE? Morning to y'all and the rest of the bunch.



Been standing guard all night Moon....
Morning folks happy Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Drunkbro is jammin some black crows and fudging work orders.... I guess life is good in his world right now!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2016)

Good Morning Blood and Moonpie, I am here, present and accounted for this early Friday morning.

Got to get a shower, eat a little snack, finish loading my stuff up and hit the road and drive up to the mountains.  Gonna be visiting my relatives about halfway between Blue Ridge and Blairsville.   They live on "Eagle Top Drive" technically in Morganton so I guess that this "Eagle" will fit right in up there on the top of the mountain.  A couple of days ago, they had two little fawns with their mama walking and playing in their yard for about 10 minutes or so.  It is a pretty place with a  mountain cabin and a beautiful view of the valley below.  

The biggest problem with the location from here is the fact that there is no easy way to get there as it is filled with two-lane roads along the way.  I normally drive from Augusta to Thomson, to Washington, Athens, Gainesville, Cleveland and over Blood Mountain to Blairsville and then westward about 8 miles on Hwy 76, 515 etc.  I take the Sparks Mountain Road exit and drive northward about 5 miles or so.  It is 205 miles of tough driving as it has lots of traffic along this route and not a lot of passing opportunities.  


I hope all of you drivelers will have a safe Holiday weekend loaded with lots of fun with your families and friends etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood and Moonpie, I am here, present and accounted for this early Friday morning.
> 
> Got to get a shower, eat a little snack, finish loading my stuff up and hit the road and drive up to the mountains.  Gonna be visiting my relatives about halfway between Blue Ridge and Blairsville.   They live on "Eagle Top Drive" technically in Morganton so I guess that this "Eagle" will fit right in up there on the top of the mountain.  A couple of days ago, they had two little fawns with their mama walking and playing in their yard for about 10 minutes or so.  It is a pretty place with a  mountain cabin and a beautiful view of the valley below.
> 
> ...



Should've hollered E... Ida loaned you my helecopta...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Should've hollered E... Ida loaned you my helecopta...



I was originally holding out for Quack's jet but it was already in use.......something about being in Key West for this weekend.  


However, your helicopter might not be bad at all on my trip.  I can fly the jet with no problem as I only have a problem with it when landing on short runways on mountain tops etc.  However, the helicopter could solve that problem very easily as I could land within 100 yards of their house with no problem.  

Have you got it refueled and flight-worthy right now?????  Of course, I would have to rob several banks in order to pay you for these transport services etc !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 27, 2016)

Morning EE and Blood. Headed to the lake this morning. Gonna try and beat the crowd. TTYL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2016)

morning usual AM people

I've been watching the news and HueyLewis never appeared.   Oh well.   I'll be headed to the mtns this afternoon myself.   

Have to getitupandgo cup this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning usual AM people
> 
> I've been watching the news and HueyLewis never appeared.   Oh well.   I'll be headed to the mtns this afternoon myself.
> 
> Have to getitupandgo cup this morning.



Mernin G...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G...



rolling up the cords yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Mornin folks.....it's my Friday too to two.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Amigo......spray that roundup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo......spray that roundup.


----------



## Nugefan (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....it's my Friday too to two.



dang , fer me also .....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rolling up the cords yet?



Done ... Safe and sound at the house..

Just found out my wife's grandma passed away this morning.... Probably going to be a rough weekend here at the BOG ranch... They were very close.. 96 years young!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Done ... Safe and sound at the house..
> 
> Just found out my wife's grandma passed away this morning.... Probably going to be a rough weekend here at the BOG ranch... They were very close.. 96 years young!



Dangit man. Hate to hear that. Give your wife a hug for me and tell her we're thinkin and prayin for y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man. Hate to hear that. Give your wife a hug for me and tell her we're thinkin and prayin for y'all.



Thank bro... I will tell her! Who the heck wants to be 96 anyway??
I'd rather not go out wearing diapers! Maybe a freak accident like.. I slip and my waders fill up with water and l drowned.... I don't know! I just don't want to be in a nursing home with a bunch of folks I don't know .... That would be prison for me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2016)

Morning Friends, B. e . a. utiful Friday morning.!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank bro... I will tell her! Who the heck wants to be 96 anyway??
> I'd rather not go out wearing diapers! Maybe a freak accident like.. I slip and my waders fill up with water and l drowned.... I don't know! I just don't want to be in a nursing home with a bunch of folks I don't know .... That would be prison for me!!!!



Sorry for the family loss , but look at all she has seen in her time on this ole earth ....

you don't want to drown Brother , not a peaceful way to go as we hear it is .......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank bro... I will tell her! Who the heck wants to be 96 anyway??
> I'd rather not go out wearing diapers! Maybe a freak accident like.. I slip and my waders fill up with water and l drowned.... I don't know! I just don't want to be in a nursing home with a bunch of folks I don't know .... That would be prison for me!!!!



He would be he-double hockey sticks for the rest of the residents if I was stuck in one of them places.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Sorry for the family loss , but look at all she has seen in her time on this ole earth ....
> 
> you don't want to drown Brother , not a peaceful way to go as we hear it is .......



Man I love her stories from the old days.... Classy lady, worked for Macy's from 18 until retirement age! Always dressed like a classy lady! It's just the dementia.... Not knowing who you are or who your children are, seems horrible! The personal hygiene thing is equally as sad.... I hope and pray for something sudden.... I would like to go out with my mind and not the suffering this angle has had to endure!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo......spray that roundup.



OK, Murphy's Law is already at me this moanin. 

Had a gallon of mix left in the sprayer, had enough Glypho 41% to make another gallon so I topped it off with Tricor 8% to fill up the backpack sprayer. 

Zero breeze, and mean none, nada, zilch so there was zero drift and I went at it heavy and fast. Got the whole front, back in the fence and part of the back fawty sprayed on that toxic cocktail. 

*DIE WEEDS DIE!!! *


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Done ... Safe and sound at the house..
> 
> Just found out my wife's grandma passed away this morning.... Probably going to be a rough weekend here at the BOG ranch... They were very close.. 96 years young!



May  help find peace and solitude at the BOG ranch.


----------



## Nugefan (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Man I love her stories from the old days.... Classy lady, worked for Macy's from 18 until retirement age! Always dressed like a classy lady! It's just the dementia.... Not knowing who you are or who your children are, seems horrible! The personal hygiene thing is equally as sad.... I hope and pray for something sudden.... I would like to go out with my mind and not the suffering this angle has had to endure!!!!



Bless her heart ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Murning folks.

I just text durt in an attempt to male his day better.  He replied being very mean.  Hurt my emotions.  
  Durt ain't nice no mo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Murning folks.
> 
> I just text durt in an attempt to male his day better.  He replied being very mean.  Hurt my emotions.
> Durt ain't nice no mo



He get's irritable when the string rubs his thighs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Ohh OK.  That explains a lot.  Hope he doesn't chafe, he will be grumpy for sure


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Murning folks.
> 
> I just text durt in an *attempt to male his day better*.  He replied being very mean.  Hurt my emotions.
> Durt ain't nice no mo



what the heck??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Hugh.  I know this isn't the right place but navigating the forum from a phone is annoying for me.  You foresee ANY rain for south ga in the next month


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> what the heck??????



Hey, it is what it is lil feller


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2016)

How's business at the park these days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hugh.  I know this isn't the right place but navigating the forum from a phone is annoying for me.  You foresee ANY rain for south ga in the next month


Depends on what soon to be Tropical Storm Bonnie does. Mostly SE Ga and the Carolinas. I'm going on the end of next week and will driving straight down 75 and points southward for 7 hours. You can bet your bottom dollar, that at least on that day it will be a deluge...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> How's business at the park these days?



Fair to middlin.  How bout your side?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on what soon to be Tropical Storm Bonnie does. Mostly SE Ga and the Carolinas. I'm going on the end of next week and will driving straight down 75 and points southward for 7 hours. You can bet your bottom dollar, that at least on that day it will be a deluge...


The localsshoe nothing but dry dry dry for the next year..

We need some rain shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2016)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2016)

I'm going to try and fish some and enjoy my weekend with out work, it will rain for sure. Even at 0%


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The localsshoe nothing but dry dry dry for the next year..
> 
> We need some rain shortly



I'm tryin to decipher yo fat thumb typin on you phone. Honest I am.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

The locals show no rain for the near future( next year was an exaggeration of the time frame).  We are in desperate.  Need of rain.  Farmers are "chasing moisture" to plant now


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Murning folks.
> 
> I just text durt in an attempt to male his day better.  He replied being very mean.  Hurt my emotions.
> Durt ain't nice no mo



since when did idjit become a mean reply?.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The locals show no rain for the near future( next year was an exaggeration of the time frame).  We are in desperate.  Need of rain.  Farmers are "chasing moisture" to plant now



#1 - I never listen to locals.

#2 - Murphy trumps all professionals.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, Murphy's Law is already at me this moanin.
> 
> Had a gallon of mix left in the sprayer, had enough Glypho 41% to make another gallon so I topped it off with Tricor 8% to fill up the backpack sprayer.
> 
> ...



  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Murning folks.
> 
> I just text durt in an attempt to male his day better.  He replied being very mean.  Hurt my emotions.
> Durt ain't nice no mo



If you were walked on everyday of your life you would be too.



rydert said:


> since when did idjit become a mean reply?.....



Eva since goat herders started using the term.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Bowl of risotto wif bacon, green peas, onions and such, loaded wif.....you guessed it---HOT SAUCE!  And some buttered toast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bowl of risotto wif bacon, green peas, onions and such, loaded wif.....you guessed it---HOT SAUCE!  And some buttered toast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> If you were walked on everyday of your life you would be too.
> 
> 
> 
> Eva since goat herders started using the term.


You telling durt to be a leader?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You telling durt to be a leader?



No, I was just seeing if I could make him giggle like Quack does.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

A'ight folks, I gotta get going outdoors before Jag stretches out on the couch and passes out on me. I've got chores for him today.

Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2016)

Tell him he's pretty and give him a winky face.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

Something wrong with me Lab, been acting strange last coupla days, gotta apt with the Vet.



Sorry to hear about grandma in law BOG.



Last day of vacation.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2016)

BBQ, tater salad and baked beans.  hope this helps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> BBQ, tater salad and baked beans.  hope this helps.




2 shots 'o likker, I know this helps...


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2016)

2 mo hours before i can do that and i know it will be helpful


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2016)

BBQ ribs and a salad....powerade...


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I was just seeing if I could make him giggle like Quack does.



I thought that was ; 

Duck


Duck






*

GOOSE!!!*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

Waiting on the Vet to call...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Something wrong with me Lab, been acting strange last coupla days, gotta apt with the Vet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No bueno.....on both accounts. Hope it's nothin serious.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning!



Afternoon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Got another area cleaned up....got another truckload of junk to haul up the hill to the barn. 

I'm bout done for the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

Not good news. Susie has a mass as big as a soccer ball in her stomach, gonna do surgery tonight.  Dawn just left to go see her.. if it's non cancerous they'll remove it, if it is ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

I like/love my dog more than most people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

Sorry to bum ya'll out, but I love my lil black baby !!!   Only young'un we got.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not good news. Susie has a mass as big as a soccer ball in her stomach, gonna do surgery tonight.  Dawn just left to go see her.. if it's non cancerous they'll remove it, if it is ...



Dang it man, hate to hear that. Had a couple removed from Maggie, they kept returning.  

Nothing that size though.......Hoping it's non cancerous.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2016)

hoq,  hoping for good news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2016)

Good news, a NON cancerous 10lb mass  removed from her stomchach...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good news, a NON cancerous 10lb mass  removed from her stomchach...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good news, a NON cancerous 10lb mass  removed from her stomchach...



Wheww! Great news for Susie + Mom and Dad.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 27, 2016)

Hope everything works out for your pup HOG I'm like you when it comes to our 4 legged babies 


By the way saw some nice whitetails this evening


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon!



Rome Braves= horrible baseball!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like/love my dog more than most people.



You dang skippy bro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2016)

great news quack.   may susie and the lamp shade separate quickly

morning drivelers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2016)

Mornin.....woke up @ 5:00 rolled back over, woke up @ 6:00 rolled back over, woke up @ 7:30 and rolled out. Glad I did, but it's a beautiful morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Took yesterday off from work to get a jump on the holiday crowd at the lake. Pleasure boater traffic was relatively light. Caught a really good mess of eating size cats. Sorry to hear Blood, will keep y'all in our prayers. Glad you got some good news Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2016)

Mornin Moon, good deal on the cats and light traffic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2016)

Mernin J, M, B, G n errybody else. Gonna be a good one, albeit a little warm later on. Wish I could figur what's bloomin that's making me want to claw my eyes out of my head.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2016)

Week 2 of school done. Only 8 more to go for this semester. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Not good news. Susie has a mass as big as a soccer ball in her stomach, gonna do surgery tonight.  Dawn just left to go see her.. if it's non cancerous they'll remove it, if it is ...


 poor Susie. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good news, a NON cancerous 10lb mass  removed from her stomchach...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin J, M, B, G n errybody else. Gonna be a good one, albeit a little warm later on. Wish I could figur what's bloomin that's making me want to claw my eyes out of my head.



Howdy doo Amigo. I don't know, but whatever it is it's tearin Jag up terribly also.



Crickett said:


> Week 2 of school done. Only 8 more to go for this semester.
> 
> 
> 
> poor Susie.



WTG girl.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2016)

For Miz Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

Afternoon all, thanks for the well wishes for Sue !!   She's kinda moping around the house.


Back to work tonight !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> For Miz Crickett.



The sound tech I'm learnin the soundboard from spent 30 years touring with the likes of JP and others. His last stent before stopping all of the global travel so he could settle down with a family was the last 5 concerts on a Meatloaf tour. Paid an insane amount of frogskins runnin da house sound for a live concert. 

He still mixes for a lot of rockers in his studio.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> For Miz Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

Didn't realize they had removed Suesie's spleen too.


----------



## Hankus (May 28, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Hello



Whut up Mo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

I don't wanna go to work . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro. Mopped up on them little catfish yesterday. Glad Susie is doing good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. Mopped up on them little catfish yesterday. Glad Susie is doing good.






Thanks bro, glad ya'll got on 'em !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go to work . .



Is it double time?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 28, 2016)

Double trouble most likely! Evening Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Double trouble most likely! Evening Gobble.



I forgot quack is involved.   Evening moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2016)

Ran the string trimmer for two solid hours this morning--two tanks of gas.   Didn't finish but was beat/vibrated to death.   Just did the rest and it is hot out there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it double time?






Naw Mondays 2 1/2 time, and I'm off, just get paid 8hrs holiday pay, beats having to work...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2016)

Gonna be a looooooong 12hrs, didn't get my nap time in due to baby sitting Susie.   She's gonna be a inside dog for the next 2 weeks, and probably not go home to her kennel after that. 



She keeps walking up to me and just laying her head on my knee looking at me with those sad eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooong 12hrs, didn't get my nap time in due to baby sitting Susie.   She's gonna be a inside dog for the next 2 weeks, and probably not go home to her kennel after that.
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps walking up to me and just laying her head on my knee looking at me with those sad eyes.



Those sad eyes will be playful in no time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2016)

What??? Hankus just buzz us for a drive by?


----------



## Hankus (May 28, 2016)

Seems thata way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

Buncha traffic out tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

'Morning Coffeebro, ya'll got big plans for today ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

morning quack and the sleepy head drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

might wet a line in the Hooch.   Did a bunch a yard work at the cabin yesterday.   Will head home later.  Are you working again tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> might wet a line in the Hooch.   Did a bunch a yard work at the cabin yesterday.   Will head home later.  Are you working again tonight?





Yeah, I'll be black tonight, off Mon - Tuesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2016)

Mernin Q & G. Coffee's good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Q & G. Coffee's good.



Think I'll have another cup.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 29, 2016)

I will gladly partake this morning thank you. Morning Quackbro, Gobble and Miggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

'Morning gentlemen, headed home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

morning moon

hoq, get some sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

see Chief arriving


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

Turn the page


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Mornin folks, 

glad to hear Susie is home and doing well Quackbro.

Had a good time @ Nephew's wedding and reception last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

How you been Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see Chief arriving





Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



Mornin gobble, Fuzz.

Might have to get on the lawnmower today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Migmack said:


> How you been Chief?



Doin ok Fuzz, just been bustin my butt round here lately workin on the house and landscape. I gotta go to work to get some rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

Hey Fuzzy
Morning bloodbro

Getting ready to put a sealant on the pressure treated bench I built a month ago and dang if carpenter bees haven't bored several holes into the wood.  Caught one backing out.   This treated wood just isn't as good as the old stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

Gob get the tennis racket out or a if yoy want a fare chase take out the red rider.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

Wife drags a Queen sized mattress off the guest room bed and put on the floor of the den so Sue doesn't hafta climb on the couch and they can sleep together.


----------



## cramer (May 29, 2016)

Morning fellers - Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

Quacks been replaced


----------



## Crickett (May 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't realize they had removed Suesie's spleen too.



Wow. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooong 12hrs, didn't get my nap time in due to baby sitting Susie.   She's gonna be a inside dog for the next 2 weeks, and probably not go home to her kennel after that.
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps walking up to me and just laying her head on my knee looking at me with those sad eyes.



 Hope she has a speedy recovery.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife drags a Queen sized mattress off the guest room bed and put on the floor of the den so Sue doesn't hafta climb on the couch and they can sleep together.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2016)

Found a solution to your bee problem GOB https://augusta.craigslist.org/spo/5574524603.html


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 29, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy, Chief, Blood, Cramer and I see Miz Crickett too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she has a speedy recovery.






Thanks for the support Crickett, when my vet called and said if it was cancerous he'd hafta put her down.   Dawn was crazy with worry.  I think Sue will be alright in the next coupla weeks.



Okay, Benadryl done kicked in, good night/day all.  Be careful if you're driving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Gob get the tennis racket out or a if yoy want a fare chase take out the red rider.



been there done both but now I am into just killing them with a chemical method I've stubbled across.   At the house I teated 70+ holes a month ago and other than a few dead ones I've not seen any flying around.   I will do so here at the cabin also.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2016)

Hot tadeaf outside!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2016)

You youngins have a safe and enjoyable Memorial day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 29, 2016)

It's sure heating up Blood! Charlie you do the same.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's sure heating up Blood! Charlie you do the same.



Yep.... Accordin to my lab it must be dog days already... He ain't left the shade in 2 days!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Think I'm done for today, did piddle around with a few little projects and some extra roundup spraying though. Other than that, I ain't hittin on squat today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm done for today, did piddle around with a few little projects and some extra roundup spraying though. Other than that, I ain't hittin on squat today.



I got to take control of the board from sermon to finish today. Talk about a scary 45 minutes.  LOL. One wrong button and poof.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got to take control of the board from sermon to finish today. Talk about a scary 45 minutes.  LOL. One wrong button and poof.



Good luck.....sounds like an adrenaline rush is in your future today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck.....sounds like an adrenaline rush is in your future today.


Was, that's over now. It'll be two more weeks before I get my grubby little hands on the mixer. 

My view for 6 hours every Sunday mornin. This ain't you mama's church. . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

Getting close to that time...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^  Oh YEAH !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting close to that time...



wonder if blood is going in tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if blood is going in tonight?





I dunno, but I betcha Drunkbro ain't !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I betcha Drunkbro ain't !!



I wouldn't take that bet even with your money.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

Where's Sockbro ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2016)

After a night In the ER Friday and being admitted to the hospital. I talked the Dr. Into releasing me Saturday.. Wanted to keep me another day.. Nothing can stop vacation on my little island. Just what the doctor ordered. Lots of meds, but we are here. Tropical storm and all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After a night In the ER Friday and being admitted to the hospital. I talked the Dr. Into releasing me Saturday.. Wanted to keep me another day.. Nothing can stop vacation on my little island. Just what the doctor ordered. Lots of meds, but we are here. Tropical storm and all.



What the heck happened? Glad you recuperated enough to get out and go, happy for yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was, that's over now. It'll be two more weeks before I get my grubby little hands on the mixer.
> 
> My view for 6 hours every Sunday mornin. This ain't you mama's church. . . .



Kind of reminds me of the church MizT attends, I've visited before, but they have live music every Sunday for about an hour, then a short sermon. Folks be clappin they hands and sangin and dancin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Mr and Mrs tutu, have a drank for me! \%/


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2016)

Evening Chief and Mrs Hornet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2016)

Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.  
H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.


Glad you are okay!!.........Hope ya'll have a great vacation!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2016)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Chief and Mrs Hornet.



Evenin Charlie, hope all is well with you and yours.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.



Whoaaaa...... That's some scary stuff right there.  Glad all is well and yall made it to da beach. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad you are okay!!.........Hope ya'll have a great vacation!!



Evenin RUTT.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2016)

You coming this way anytime soon Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

Gotta get back outside and burn up this little debris fire I got going. All green stuff and isn't burning very well, gotta keep feedin it. They blowin up fireworks and so forth round here, so it's a good time to get rid of it during the burn ban here.  Keepin it small and a little at a time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You coming this way anytime soon Chief?



I believe we got a Nashville coming up in late July or early August, Charlie. I'll holler atcha if you want to have dinner on a Sunday evenin.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe we got a Nashville coming up in late July or early August, Charlie. I'll holler atcha if you want to have dinner on a Sunday evenin.



Sounds good Jeff.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Charlie, hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good evening Gentlemen!!..........I'm floating on a cloud!!.......The little black girl in my Avatar got two JAM's this weekend!!...........JAM= Judges Award of Merit........She didn't get a placement but she completed the test


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After a night In the ER Friday and being admitted to the hospital. I talked the Dr. Into releasing me Saturday.. Wanted to keep me another day.. Nothing can stop vacation on my little island. Just what the doctor ordered. Lots of meds, but we are here. Tropical storm and all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.





Holy Smokes, that sounds serious.  Hope ya'll enjoy your beach time, maybe the weather will cooperate !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2016)

Reckon I'm the only one werking tonight . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

sockbro is off visiting in nortjawja mtns

MsH22     glad you are okay

hoq, reckon you are the only tax payer tonight.

Thanks for all who gave all so that we can enjoy what we have.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2016)

tumohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

then BLD time


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2016)

Morning Quackbro and Gobble. Thanks for the coffee. Spent the next night with some friends at the lake. Gonna hit it early before the crowd wakes up. How is Susie doing Quackbro? Dang Mrs. H. glad you are ok. Wow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2016)

Morning bro's !!  Coupla off days, Dawn's having some folks over today.


Gonna be awhile before Sue's back 100%, but thanks for asking Moonbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Is it leering time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Mernin rabblerousers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.



Dangit woman!!!  What you tryin to do to us? I wouldn't have no butt rub ifn' you weren't around. Glad you had a angel or two watchin over you. Prayin they get you straightened out. Keep us updated.


----------



## cramer (May 30, 2016)

Morning folks 
Thanks for the coffee G
Glad you're okay Mrs TuTu


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 30, 2016)

Glad you ok Mrs H enjoy your vacation


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it leering time?






If the gal with the boob job shows up, FO SHO !!! 





Later guys, safe travels !!


----------



## cramer (May 30, 2016)

See ya Quaxter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning folks
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Glad you're okay Mrs TuTu



Glad to provide.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2016)

Mernin kids....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

hey blood


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

Mornin folks. 

Dang, I stayed up too late last night. Got all the green burnt up though.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood



Mernin G
Scramble egg sammich and black coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2016)

Buoy, I can hardly wait, grilled tube steak, chips, fries, with chili and onions . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Dang, I stayed up too late last night. Got all the green burnt up though.



I went out near sunset and mowed the dust bowl.  Blew black crud out of my nose for an hour. 

Lunch = homemade BBQ pork loin sammich with homemade coleslaw on it and some homemade tater salit.


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2016)

Hey y'all. Hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day. 

Today my daddy would've been 60 years old. RIP Daddy. Miss you.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> After a night In the ER Friday and being admitted to the hospital. I talked the Dr. Into releasing me Saturday.. Wanted to keep me another day.. Nothing can stop vacation on my little island. Just what the doctor ordered. Lots of meds, but we are here. Tropical storm and all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.


 Dang girl! So glad you're ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2016)

Glad you are okay Mrs Mandy!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2016)

Been stuck at the funeral home all day.... Last time I was in a room with that many folks wearing diapers I was picking up my daughter from daycare....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Euuuuuuu

just finished stirring up the dust with the lawn mower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been stuck at the funeral home all day.... Last time I was in a room with that many folks wearing diapers I was picking up my daughter from daycare....


Dangit man. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Euuuuuuu
> 
> just finished stirring up the dust with the lawn mower.



Fun ain't it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man.
> 
> 
> Fun ain't it!



Eating dirt as a kid seemed a lot more fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Eating dirt as a kid seemed a lot more fun.



Those were mud pies. They didn't get in your sinuses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those were mud pies. They didn't get in your sinuses.



or ears or eyes or or or


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or ears or eyes or or or



Ed Zachery


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

The bermuda is really growing.  Can't imagine the jungle if we got some rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been stuck at the funeral home all day.... Last time I was in a room with that many folks wearing diapers I was picking up my daughter from daycare....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man.
> 
> 
> Fun ain't it!



^^^^^ X2.......  Shame on blood




gobbleinwoods said:


> Eating dirt as a kid seemed a lot more fun.



Grew up with a little girl couple doors down that used to eat dirt fo real.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The bermuda is really growing.  Can't imagine the jungle if we got some rain.



I know exactly how this is going to play out. I've got one more mowin / manicurin of the lawn to do this week before I go on vacation. 

Murphy's law says it'll rain like crazy while I'm gone and I'll have to hire a bush hawg just to mow my front yard when I get back.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The bermuda is really growing.  Can't imagine the jungle if we got some rain.



I'm watering the St. Augustine. Matter of fact I need to go move a sprinkler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm watering the St. Augustine. Matter of fact I need to go move a sprinkler.



Lucky so n so. I love St Augustine. Wish I could grow it up here and not fear for it freezin da def.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know exactly how this is going to play out. I've got one more mowin / manicurin of the lawn to do this week before I go on vacation.
> 
> Murphy's law says it'll rain like crazy while I'm gone and I'll have to hire a bush hawg just to mow my front yard when I get back.



Ahhh, that ain't too bad! My luck it would rain all day for 3 days up until the day I was leaving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh, that ain't too bad! My luck it would rain all day for 3 days up until the day I was leaving.



Didn't think about that. Thanks A LOT!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lucky so n so. I love St Augustine. Wish I could grow it up here and not fear for it freezin da def.



You and me both, Amigo. 

BTW, genetically it's the same grass I mowed as a kid in NOLA. Sprigs from our lawn were brought up here by my Uncle visiting us. He sprigged his entire lawn with it, then started bringin it over here to my Mamaw's (old home place here). She sprigged it up the hill there, and when I built here, I started spriggin it in my yard 15 yrs ago. I've got some areas that are still centipede, but the St Aug is doing it's thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me both, Amigo.
> 
> BTW, genetically it's the same grass I mowed as a kid in NOLA. Sprigs from our lawn were brought up here by my Uncle visiting us. He sprigged his entire lawn with it, then started bringin it over here to my Mamaw's (old home place here). She sprigged it up the hill there, and when I built here, I started spriggin it in my yard 15 yrs ago. I've got some areas that are still centipede, but the St Aug is doing it's thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know exactly how this is going to play out. I've got one more mowin / manicurin of the lawn to do this week before I go on vacation.
> 
> Murphy's law says it'll rain like crazy while I'm gone and I'll have to hire a bush hawg just to mow my front yard when I get back.



Need me to fertilize it for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

Aight, think I'll head to Home Depot and blow some money.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Need me to fertilize it for you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Need me to fertilize it for you?



Jackleg


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg



No, I'd do it right with trip 13's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No, I'd do it right with trip 13's



Keep yo sef on yo side of da tracks buddy


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2016)

*Nuther good day on the water.*

Me and Mrs. Moonpie hit em from 8:00 till 11:30. Had to concede to the pleasure boaters. God bless em!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Chief, Miggy and Blood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

How dee moon. Nice lookin mess of fish ya got there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep yo sef on yo side of da tracks buddy



I promise not to make tracks in the yard.



Nice mess of fish moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. They will look better in a light brown jacket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks guys. They will look better in a light brown jacket.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks guys. They will look better in a light brown jacket.



might they have some side company too?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 30, 2016)

Absolootly Gobble! With all the trimmings.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks guys. They will look better in a light brown jacket.




Taste better too!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2016)

Fine looking mess of good eating fish right there Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2016)

Good Tuesday morning folks. Everyone must be getting in a few more winks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

morning moon,  this computer is SLOW this morning.  I've seen molasses run faster in January.  It has been running an update since last night and still is bogging down the speed.  But the coffee is available


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon,  this computer is SLOW this morning.  I've seen molasses run faster in January.  It has been running an update since last night and still is bogging down the speed.  But the coffee is available



Gotta stay off of dem ponagrafy sites.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta stay off of dem ponagrafy sites.



How would you know this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How would you know this?



Quack tolt me. His puter is always messed up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Finally just quit the update and it is running fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

I know it's Tuesday but it feels more like Monday than Monday did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know it's Tuesday but it feels more like Monday than Monday did.



yep and I have a PCP, cardiologist and dentist for cleaning all today.   yippee

But they will all be out of the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep and I have a PCP, cardiologist and dentist for cleaning all today.   yippee
> 
> But they will all be out of the way.


PCP??? Whatchu messin wif Angel Dust fo?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PCP??? Whatchu messin wif Angel Dust fo?



quack said it was good for you but it is not the finger visit time of year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack said it was good for you but it is not the finger visit time of year.



So basically you're gettin a head to toe inspection.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So basically you're gettin a head to toe inspection.



yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep



They gonna do a compression test or just check the oil and filters?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna do a compression test or just check the oil and filters?



Hopefully they won't kick the







tires.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully they won't kick the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where I must self moderate before getting banded. 


Where the heck is errybuddy this moanin? Jeffbro musta overdone it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Mornin gobble, Moon, and Amigo.

Yep, I left Lowe's with about a thousand lbs. or better of stuff in the back of my truck yesterday evenin.  

15 bags of mulch and 120 pavers that I'm using for edging some beds and trees with. Had to leave 10 bags of mulch there, truck was getting a little light on the front end.

Anyway, I just heard on the radio that a tractor trailer is overturned and on fire right now on I-75  in Henry Co. @ Hudson Bridge and Eagles Landing Pkwy. Traffic is shut down in both directions. MizT is lucky she was heading west this mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble, Moon, and Amigo.
> 
> Yep, I left Lowe's with about a thousand lbs. or better of stuff in the back of my truck yesterday evenin.
> 
> ...



Dang glad she didn't get caught up in that mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Man, Jag was up and dressed for work @ 7:00  I usually have to practically drag him out of bed. He sleeps like a rock. Made his own breakfast and is outside removing some bricks and stacking them that I'm taking out of use.   

I've got to get out there before he starts tearing the house down.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, Jag was up and dressed for work @ 7:00  I usually have to practically drag him out of bed. He sleeps like a rock. Made his own breakfast and is outside removing some bricks and stacking them that I'm taking out of use.
> 
> I've got to get out there before he starts tearing the house down.





Jeff C. said:


> Man, Jag was up and dressed for work @ 7:00  I usually have to practically drag him out of bed. He sleeps like a rock. Made his own breakfast and is outside removing some bricks and stacking them that I'm taking out of use.
> 
> I've got to get out there before he starts tearing the house down.


 ya don't say.................


 Hey ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After a night In the ER Friday and being admitted to the hospital. I talked the Dr. Into releasing me Saturday.. Wanted to keep me another day.. Nothing can stop vacation on my little island. Just what the doctor ordered. Lots of meds, but we are here. Tropical storm and all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Allergic reaction to new medicine. Blood pressure was gone. I saw the light.. They gave me one of those heart shots. Not time for me to go yet.
> H22 got me to the hospital in two minutes flat. He's my hero.



Girl, so glad you're doing better!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me both, Amigo.
> 
> BTW, genetically it's the same grass I mowed as a kid in NOLA. Sprigs from our lawn were brought up here by my Uncle visiting us. He sprigged his entire lawn with it, then started bringin it over here to my Mamaw's (old home place here). She sprigged it up the hill there, and when I built here, I started spriggin it in my yard 15 yrs ago. I've got some areas that are still centipede, but the St Aug is doing it's thing.


We have a bit of St. Aug in places on my place, hoping it will keep trying to take over........... lawd I'm tired of mowing sand!

Quack!!!!!!! How's Susie doin???


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Miggy, Chief and Keebs. Yeah Quackbro, any updates?


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Miggy, Chief and Keebs. Yeah Quackbro, any updates?


Moanin............ sho is hard to get back in the groove this mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> We have a bit of St. Aug in places on my place, hoping it will keep trying to take over........... lawd I'm tired of mowing sand!
> 
> Quack!!!!!!! How's Susie doin???





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Miggy, Chief and Keebs. Yeah Quackbro, any updates?





She's doing MUCH better thanks !!!


Afternoon all !!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing MUCH better thanks !!!
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!


Bless her heart........... I told J about it, she said "I bet she feels lighter now!"


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> We have a bit of St. Aug in places on my place, hoping it will keep trying to take over........... lawd I'm tired of mowing sand!
> 
> Quack!!!!!!! How's Susie doin???



St Aug loves a sandy loam, unfortunately I don't think you have a whole lot of loam. As sandy is that is it would need bookoo water/rain that y'all don't get enough of.



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing MUCH better thanks !!!
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!



Afternoon Quackbro, so glad to hear Susie is making a comeback.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

^^^^ Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Quick lunch break, better get back out there before Jag passes out on me. I've got too many projects going on, I'm following the shade. If the sun hits a spot I move to a shady location and start back on that project. I'm wearin out paths in the lawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Take it easy Chief !!!   Dawn's out by the pool, Sue's inside with the AC !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Thank I'll hava drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Anybody talked to Mandy ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

Chief the slave driver.

Quackbro the ethanol supporter.

Not talked to mandy.   Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> St Aug loves a sandy loam, unfortunately I don't think you have a whole lot of loam. As sandy is that is it would need bookoo water/rain that y'all don't get enough of.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Quackbro, so glad to hear Susie is making a comeback.


I don't know if'n I have loam or not, but I have plenty of sand!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Hate to bother the Hornets while on vacation, but Ima try and call Mandy . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2016)

Hey y'all.  I am tired, need a nap. May try going to bed early , 3 day weekends wear me out.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bother the Hornets while on vacation, but Ima try and call Mandy . .


well?? update dude!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all.  I am tired, need a nap. May try going to bed early , 3 day weekends wear me out.


 try coming back after 5 days.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bother the Hornets while on vacation, but Ima try and call Mandy . .



Texted her last night. Next best thang to callin, without callin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bother the Hornets while on vacation, but Ima try and call Mandy . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Texted her last night. Next best thang to callin, without callin.





Annnnnnd ...?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to bother the Hornets while on vacation, but Ima try and call Mandy . .





No answer . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

Afternoon Drivelers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 31, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro and BO$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Fishbro in da HOUSE !!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Texted her last night. Next best thang to callin, without callin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

I am getting Odell ready to enter into the Adairville dog show.


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

Maybe Quack could give me some pointers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am getting Odell ready to enter into the Adairville dog show.





Biscuit eatin contest ??


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Biscuit eatin contest ??



Well that is one of the categories they judge. But Odell got that part down pretty good already.


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2016)

Biggest problem I am having is getting him to keep his tail out from between his legs. I have whipped him about that numerous times, but it aint helping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Biggest problem I am having is getting him to keep his tail out from between his legs. I have whipped him about that numerous times, but it aint helping.




Stoopid dwag . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2016)

Well good afternoon to all of you fellow drivelers.

I just read back a little and found that all sorts of crazy things have happened here since last Thursday.

I spent a few days up in the Blue Ridge/Blairsville area and just rested and relaxed a bunch over the long weekend.  I did visit a gun-show Sunday in Blue Ridge that had lots of exhibitors there.  Most of them were trying to sell used firearms at more than current new prices for those items.  It was the same thing with any ammunition too.  The only thing that I bought was a multi-use flashlight that will shine a perfect spot-lite from Augusta all the way down to Quack's house in Washington County.  Now, I can see the deer swimming and playing in Quack's swimming pool each night.  And speaking of deer, up at the mountain cabin home, the dang deer were walking all over the yard and eating every plant around and even some flowers that were planted just recently.  Some of these flowers had the complete root-ball still attached too.  

I left up there about 8 AM this morning and got back around lunchtime and I have been working on paperwork, making follow-up phone calls, making sure that shipments are being shipped and delivered this week on schedule and I'm getting lots of things done and updated properly.

I'll catch up more later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Otay, I'm outta here, gonna grill some ribeyes and kone on da cob, fry up some skrimp and steak fries with a side salad . . .




Moonbro, I wouldn't know what to do without the Bayou Classic !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2016)

Lots of Yankees from Miami at my house... I have them all pinned down as Democrats to say the least!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2016)

get your red hat on blood and really stir them up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2016)

Finally, Mandy called me back.  She's doing okay and enjoying the beach.  BUT daaaaaaaaaang that gal did everything, but flatline and die !!!


Chris saved her ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lots of Yankees from Miami at my house... I have them all pinned down as Democrats to say the least!



Grits n homemade cathead biskets with white milk gravy for brefuss. That oughta fix em.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2016)

Jeff.... you ever answer when I call?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally, Mandy called me back.  She's doing okay and enjoying the beach.  BUT daaaaaaaaaang that gal did everything, but flatline and die !!!
> 
> 
> Chris saved her ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Brunswick stew and biskits.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Least Mandy could do is send us an upside down pitcher.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Jeff.... you ever answer when I call?


Don't look like it!!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't look like it!!



I think he's dodging me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Jeff.... you ever answer when I call?



Not if I don't hear my phone ring when it's not in my pocket.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2016)

I've been too busy to pay attention Hank.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I think he's dodging me


Jeff Want's to be leader........Just don't have the Skillz!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

No one guarding the hen house tonight?   Well I have the AM elixir ready to be served


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2016)

Gobblin, looks like you have been lonely for a while this morning.  Thanks for the coffee as it is helping to get my eyes fully open.

Happy HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Gobble. Moving kinda slow this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

EE, yw

morning fishbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning EE. Sounds like you enjoyed the weekend and got some much needed rest.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, yw
> 
> morning fishbro



Gobblin, I wondered if you were up at your mountain cabin over the past weekend.  




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Sounds like you enjoyed the weekend and got some much needed rest.




Moon, I did get some much needed rest BUT my allergies decided to go absolutely CRAZY while up there.  I don't know what was causing it BUT every morning when I got up, I must have sneezed continuously for 15-20 times or more, had a runny nose, also had continuous watering of my eyes, and had to clear my throat 10,000 times while visiting up there.  Surely, there must have been some kind of trees, flowers etc that I do NOT encounter here at home.  I had to double up on my normal allergy medicine just to be breathe it seemed.  I know there were a couple of types of trees that are not native here at home BUT I don't know for sure what they were called.  It had me feeling miserable every time that we spent time out on the screened in patio area.  Whatever it was cleared up since I got home yesterday thankfully.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well dang EE! Glad it has eased off for you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I wondered if you were up at your mountain cabin over the past weekend.
> 
> . . . .



I was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Mornin gobble, EE, Moon. 

We got a couple little showers here yesterday afternoon. Wasn't much, but it soaked me as I was working and in the middle of something at the time. Bout time I got everything picked up and cleaned up, it quit. 

Greened the lawn up at least.

EE, talking about your allergies, something has been tearin Jag up lately also......not sure what it is this time of year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff Want's to be leader........Just don't have the Skillz!!



Don't waste my time applying except where needed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't waste my time applying except where needed.



They actin like a bunch of 10RC fans now?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning Chief and Miggy. It threatened yesterday at 31220. But just a tease, got dark to the north of us and thunder was a rolling. It fizzled out. Sure needed it too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They actin like a bunch of 10RC fans now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Miggy. It threatened yesterday at 31220. But just a tease, got dark to the north of us and thunder was a rolling. It fizzled out. Sure needed it too.



Mernin Moon. Yep, skirted right by me to the west and parked over a neighborhood pool Miggy Jr. was visitin. He said the lightnin got ferocious, even struck close enough to make the hair stand up on his body and his feet tingle. That's when he decided it was time to get to his buggy and get home.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally, Mandy called me back.  She's doing okay and enjoying the beach.  BUT daaaaaaaaaang that gal did everything, but flatline and die !!!
> 
> 
> Chris saved her ...


 I knew Chris was a keeper!

Mernin.......... get your hours in, time to do payroll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

I will take all the unclaimed OT.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning Keebs. That was real scary with Miz TuTu! Glad she got straightened out quickly! Bad JuJu!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will take all the unclaimed OT.


you claimed in *just* in time!  I'll fax your check tomorrow!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. That was real scary with Miz TuTu! Glad she got straightened out quickly! Bad JuJu!


 Mernin, I'll feel betta when I can hear that sweet sista's voice!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks...


 hey you!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Morning Blood. Bout time for your nap isn't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey y'all, what i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2016)

Y'all are killin me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all are killin me


sorry, 1st day the pool is open and I had to go do a *walk about*........ sign says "18 yr olds & Under Only" allowed in pool......... if you're 21, why are you coming in???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sorry, 1st day the pool is open and I had to go do a *walk about*........ sign says "18 yr olds & Under Only" allowed in pool......... if you're 21, why are you coming in???



dauh......to look at the 18 y.o.s

Quack taught me well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sorry, 1st day the pool is open and I had to go do a *walk about*........ sign says "18 yr olds & Under Only" allowed in pool......... if you're 21, why are you coming in???


I'm purty shor yor over 18........ jis sayin........


gobbleinwoods said:


> dauh......to look at the 18 y.o.s
> 
> Quack taught me well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sorry, 1st day the pool is open and I had to go do a *walk about*........ sign says "18 yr olds & Under Only" allowed in pool......... if you're 21, why are you coming in???





gobbleinwoods said:


> dauh......to look at the 18 y.o.s
> 
> Quack taught me well.






Woooooooot there it is !!!! 



Knock these 3 nights out, off the weekend then start a 84hr week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

36 ain't nothing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 36 ain't nothing.





Not even a whole week. 

Normally I work a 48 then a 36.  Wouldn't bother me none if I never worked another hour of OT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

Dawn grilt a ribeye last night, I fried up some skrooms, steak fries and skrimp soaked in Texas Pete, along with a garden salad.


The TP really gives the skrimp a kick, thanks Moonbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

I had baked cheeken breast and steak fries.   Goot to geaux.

Tonight it is homemade pizza from crust to sauce.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Evening Quackbro and Gobble. Gonna fry up some cheekun tenders and taters in the Bayou classic tonight. Glad you liked it Quack. We to roundevoux at basses boat house soon. I have you and Miz Dawn something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Evenin folks, rain showers here earlier shut me down for the afternoon. Kind of nice to get an early break for a change. Been working out there til plum dark lately. 

Although, there is some indoor projects I could tackle for a couple hours. 

It's all good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had baked cheeken breast and steak fries.   Goot to geaux.
> 
> Tonight it is homemade pizza from crust to sauce.



gobble speakin cajun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> gobble speakin cajun!



Sounded more like Geechee to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> gobble speakin cajun!



Have a bayou uncle, a cajan SIL, and I lived in Monroe for a few years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounded more like Geechee to me.



Put your ears on friend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good afternoon Chief and Miggy. No rain here yet. It's all around us, hope we get some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2016)

Howdy Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

It rained here in the nort jawga mtns.   I fished almost 4 hours and the last hour was in a drizzle to downpour.  Did catch a few natives  rainbows and one brown.   Then the water got silty


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 1, 2016)

You using a fly rod or spinning tackle Gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You using a fly rod or spinning tackle Gobble?



fly rod


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro and Gobble. Gonna fry up some cheekun tenders and taters in the Bayou classic tonight. Glad you liked it Quack. We to roundevoux at basses boat house soon. I have you and Miz Dawn something.





Will do !!!



Getting a pretty good shower here in the mines, probably enough to slip n slide..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you claimed in *just* in time!  I'll fax your check tomorrow!
> 
> Mernin, I'll feel betta when I can hear that sweet sista's voice!
> 
> hey you!



Hey Sista. I'm good. Got the laptop hooked up here at the beach. We are all good.  Lot's of pretty bruises all over and not able to see the sun, but I did catch a few whiting this morning. Had to wear a shirt. Got old high school friends coming down tomorrow. They will see a new "laid back" Mandy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Sista. I'm good. Got the laptop hooked up here at the beach. We are all good.  Lot's of pretty bruises all over and not able to see the sun, but I did catch a few whiting this morning. Had to wear a shirt. Got old high school friends coming down tomorrow. They will see a new "laid back" Mandy.



Glad to see you up and about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Sista. I'm good. Got the laptop hooked up here at the beach. We are all good.  Lot's of pretty bruises all over and not able to see the sun, but I did catch a few whiting this morning. Had to wear a shirt. Got old high school friends coming down tomorrow. They will see a new "laid back" Mandy.





Glad you're up and about !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounded more like Geechee to me.



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Have a bayou uncle, a cajan SIL, and I lived in Monroe for a few years.



Hey bra....I herd dat! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon Chief and Miggy. No rain here yet. It's all around us, hope we get some.



Evenin Moon.



gobbleinwoods said:


> It rained here in the nort jawga mtns.   I fished almost 4 hours and the last hour was in a drizzle to downpour.  Did catch a few natives  rainbows and one brown.   Then the water got silty



Awesome! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Sista. I'm good. Got the laptop hooked up here at the beach. We are all good.  Lot's of pretty bruises all over and not able to see the sun, but I did catch a few whiting this morning. Had to wear a shirt. Got old high school friends coming down tomorrow. They will see a new "laid back" Mandy.



Dang galfriend, glad all is well and you are doing better. I thought you was laid back already. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you're up and about !!!



Quackbro...what it iz?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2016)

From the deck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh well, I couldn't resist and I started hand edging the front sidewalk, one side of the driveway, and started on the other side of the driveway. Then I thought, "what the heck, lemme go mow the lawn fore it get's dark". Got most of mine mowed. 

So much for taking the evening off and not working til 9:00p.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> From the deck!



NICE!!!!


And it's right side up.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2016)

Reckon I'll eat suppa now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2016)

Back at it tonight.... Anyone else ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Back at it tonight.... Anyone else ??






I be witya Bloodbro . . 




Gotz a stoopid meeting in the morning, musta come a flood in Deepstep, got every auxiliary pump we have running.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2016)

its my first night back since last thurzdy... I would say it was nice being off but most of time was spent dealing with a death in the wifes family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> its my first night back since last thurzdy... I would say it was nice being off but most of time was spent dealing with a death in the wifes family.





Sorry to hear...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefbro be a landscaping fool !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

^^^^^  Well, well, well, looky there !!! 




AWWW HAIL da Quack !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^  Well, well, well, looky there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 n a half mo hrs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 n a half mo hrs





I gotz a meeting . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Dayshifters oughta be able to knock this one out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Won't be long Coffeebro, Sockbro, Moonbro and Miggiebro will be along.



Reckon Whybro is either off, or working days ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Yep... Should wake up to a brand new one!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

morning blood and quack

Thinking the rest will be along shortly so I'd better warm up the coffee pot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood and quack
> 
> Thinking the rest will be along shortly so I'd better warm up the coffee pot.



Mernin G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

were they able to make donuts without you?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood , and Gobble. Thanks fer the juice G.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

hay moonbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2016)

Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Blood, sorry to hear of the death in your family.

I went back and read the details about Mandy and DANG......she and Chris both are very fortunate in this situation.  The photo that she posted really put a smile on my face a little bit ago for sure too.  Like Chief said....it is right-side up too.  

I've got lots of things to get done today so I am trying to get caught up on paperwork and making sure that I have sent the correct invoices to various customers etc.  Been working on three different customer emergencies in the past few days.  I've got to make sure that they will be delivered to the plantsites by tomorrow at the latest.   


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it has my eyes wide open now.  OH, and congrats on the fish catching up in the mountains too.  I bet that would be lots of fun.

Quack, I did my best to get that meeting of yours cancelled this morning too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning EE, sounds like a busy day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> were they able to make donuts without you?



Na... I cancelled the event!

Thanks EE ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, sounds like a busy day!



He does make a good story but it is his and he will tell it like he wants to.   Probably turned off the phone and rolled over for another power nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Drunkbro been MIA most of the night.... Must have a new sleeping spot! Word on the street is he was showing his true colors while I was absent. ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Paperwork time . . grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

Mernin boys. How's the night shifters doin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

looks like the messican was a hit and run


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looks like the messican was a hit and run



See, I tolt you that you wuz a Geechee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. How's the night shifters doin?



Shleepy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shleepy


Shouldn't that have a 'c' in it. Schleepy? 

You know, if it weren't for the stupid "ad" column to the right they could have all of the smilies up there at once so we wouldn't have to go to the "more" button.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

I wish I was at the market to buy a cooler of shrimp

https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...dde3c6!8m2!3d32.7901714!4d-79.8815504!6m1!1e1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wish I was at the market to buy a cooler of shrimp
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...dde3c6!8m2!3d32.7901714!4d-79.8815504!6m1!1e1



Dem folks be idjits. Errybuddy knows that nawth of da rivah over in da Souf Carlina is Gullahs, and souf of da rivah down in Jawja is Geechees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro been MIA most of the night.... Must have a new sleeping spot! Word on the street is he was showing his true colors while I was absent. ..





Guessing he came in tore down . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing he came in tore down . .



Is that the same as coming in hot with zero flaps and only one set of gear down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Good day all !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the same as coming in hot with zero flaps and only one set of gear down?





Kinda, but I'd rather take my chances being tore down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dem folks be idjits. Errybuddy knows that nawth of da rivah over in da Souf Carlina is Gullahs, and souf of da rivah down in Jawja is Geechees.



You seem to be a Geechee xpurt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You seem to be a Geechee xpurt.



Back in da day, before Daufuskee Island was railroaded by the SC government, I got to know a few Geechee's (native population of the island) through my step pa n law. They were a simple God fearin respectful folk, full of pride, hard working and loved to share what little they had with visitors. We'd take shrimp (he had a commercial shrimping operation) to them, and if we were fishing and caught more than we need we'd cross the channel to drop the extra's off. It broke my heart to see the State force them out via property tax increases in order to bring in the big resorts. These folks had lived on this island since first being brought to this country by slave traders. 

It was a cryin shame.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back in da day, before Daufuskee Island was railroaded by the SC government, I got to know a few Geechee's (native population of the island) through my step pa n law. They were a simple God fearin respectful folk, full of pride, hard working and loved to share what little they had with visitors. We'd take shrimp (he had a commercial shrimping operation) to them, and if we were fishing and caught more than we need we'd cross the channel to drop the extra's off. It broke my heart to see the State force them out via property tax increases in order to bring in the big resorts. These folks had lived on this island since first being brought to this country by slave traders.
> 
> It was a cryin shame.



Done in the name of progress I would guess.   It would be an honor to be a Geechee.

I keep preaching over population is one of the biggest threats to our Nation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing he came in tore down . .



folks say he was towup Monday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Done in the name of progress I would guess.   It would be an honor to be a Geechee.
> 
> I keep preaching over population is one of the biggest threats to our Nation.



You are correct. The more of us their are, the dumber we become.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> folks say he was towup Monday



He keeps this up he will be toe-up before his time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He keeps this up he will be toe-up before his time.



Yep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He keeps this up he will be toe-up before his time.



yep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Quackbro be in da meeting frame of mind. Drunkbro keeps it up they will put a toe tag on him for sure. Let's get thisun out of the way. TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

Mornin folks....time to get bizzy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Time for bed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time for bed!



Schweet dreams Pookie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Schweet dreams Pookie.



Thanks for the pm bro... Love you too buddy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Meeting didn't last long, boss man brought in a sack full of fatback (pieces as big as your hand) and a sack full of bacon n egg biscuits.  I didn't eat nuttin..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Sista. I'm good. Got the laptop hooked up here at the beach. We are all good.  Lot's of pretty bruises all over and not able to see the sun, but I did catch a few whiting this morning. Had to wear a shirt. Got old high school friends coming down tomorrow. They will see a new "laid back" Mandy.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lets see if this works.


 Sure wish I was there with ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lets see if this works.





Jeff C. said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> And it's right side up.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

Rotisserie chikin, cauliflower with chipotle sauce, buttered biskit toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

I reckon nobody wants this one to end.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2016)

Chicken tenders and curly fries.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lock'er down Jeffbro


----------

